# Comment utiliser Automator ?



## da capo (2 Mai 2005)

:modo: EDITE PAR MODERN THING:

Bonjour à tous 

Suite à la demande de quelques uns, je vais regrouper les sujets sur Automator : comment l'utiliser, scriptes, conseils d'utilisation etc...

N'hésitez pas à poser vos questions et surtout d'apprendre et de répondre aux autres  il semblerait qu'il n'y aie pas tant de discussions à ce sujet, ce qui est vrai : j'écume les rares pour les regrouper   

Donc, postez et mettez-nous en plein la vue  

Don't be shy !


Modern Thing.



Bonjour à tous.

Passé ce premier week end de prise en main de Tiger, je vous propose de poster ici vos premiers "scripts" pour Automator.
En effet, avec Spotlight, je trouve que cet outil devrait être l'un des plus intéressants.

Je prends un exemple : il nous arrive régulièrement de créer des images disque.
Avec Automator, on peut facilement (d'un clic dans le menu contextuel) automatiser l'opération pour des fichiers sélectionnés.

Je prends un exemple très basique volontairement, mais je ne doute pas que les uns et les autres fourmillent d'idées plus ambitieuses.

A vos plumes


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2005)

Moi je fais souvent des copies d'écran. Elles se retrouvent dans un répertoire dédié. D'habitude en PDF, je les convertissais ensuite en JPEG ou PNG, mais comme je le faisais à la main, ça me prenait du temps, résultat, je laissais tomber.

J'ai tout automatisé avec Automator, avec sauvegarde dans un autre répertoire que je peux choisir.


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...mais comme je le faisais à la main, ça me prenait du temps, résultat, je laissais tomber.
> 
> J'ai tout automatisé avec Automator, avec sauvegarde dans un autre répertoire que je peux choisir.


Si tu le peux, laisse une copie écran, pour que chacun puisse s'en inspirer.


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le peux, laisse une copie écran, pour que chacun puisse s'en inspirer.


Ouaip, dès que j'aurai mon Mac en face de moi... là je suis au taf.


----------



## SingerTheBirdy (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Moi un script qui me serait utile et que je trouve abérant de ne pas voir par défaut, c'est le lancement d'un diaporama dans aperçu...

Simplement faire un script automator pour lancer un diaporama de photo se trouvant à l'interieur d'un dossier.

Malheureusement, pas possible de trouver comment demander au finder de sélection un dossier "x" et pas le définir par défaut en dur dans le script, et une fois les image récup (là ca va) les envoyer vers apercçu (la ok)et lui demander de lancer le diaporama..
Et si je cherche diaporama dans toutes les actions, je n'aurais que celle de keynote ou iphoto à la rigueur...

Quelqu'un à déjà fait un script comme celui-ci ?


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2005)

pour ce qui est de la première partie de ta question, il y a une action Finder permettant de "passer" les éléments sélectionner.
Pour la suite, je ne suis pas devant un Mac.


----------



## daffyb (2 Mai 2005)

SingerTheBirdy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi un script qui me serait utile et que je trouve abérant de ne pas voir par défaut, c'est le lancement d'un diaporama dans aperçu...
> 
> ...


En fait, ce que tu demande est intégré dans Tiger. Tu sélectionnes tes photos, crtl+clic > diaporama, et zou....


----------



## Delusive (2 Mai 2005)

SingerTheBirdy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi un script qui me serait utile et que je trouve abérant de ne pas voir par défaut, c'est le lancement d'un diaporama dans aperçu...


Ou dans Aperçu : Présentation -> Diaporama (Maj+Pomme+F) .


----------



## je@nnot (2 Mai 2005)

moi j'ai un petit problème: l'import de photos dans iphoto, quand je place cette action il recherche les différents albums INDEFFINIMENT et pouf je dois forcer à quitter. Les autres actions iiPhoto sont nickels.

je suis seul ?

je crois que je suis bon pour une clean install !!!

Une fois se problème réglé je vous livrerai mon petit script qui récupère les photos d'un site et les importent dans un nouvelle album et les suppriment du DD.

MÀJ:
Je suis pas seul 

je vous tiens au courant: ils auraient pu mettre des rss dans les sujet de discussion


----------



## SingerTheBirdy (2 Mai 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce que tu demande est intégré dans Tiger. Tu sélectionnes tes photos, crtl+clic > diaporama, et zou....



Ok, autant pour moi. Je dois encore découvrir tellement de chose.. mais c'est trop bien.
Bon je regarderais à dix fois avant de poster. Mais en fait, ne trouvant pas comme cela, et comme je voulais tester automator, je me suis dit, voilà l'occase 

Mais bon si maintenant tu veux faire un scrit qui inclut l'option de lancier un diaporama dans aperçu, tu fais comment ???? (a part le faire à la mano avec le raccourci) ?


Note sur le diapo : Je le trouve très bien fait, j'adore la possibilité de voir toutes les images d'un seul coup à la "exposé"

En tout cas merci pour la réponse


----------



## ebensatis (2 Mai 2005)

pour info, on peut peut témlécharger plein de process automator sur ce site http://www.automatorworld.com


----------



## ZePoupi (2 Mai 2005)

He bien voilà, moi, je me suis fait un script vachement bien... il fonctionne sous Automator, mais dès que je le mets en action de dossier... PRRRRRRT, marche pas!   Le truc, c'est que je glisse des fichiers soit JPG, PSD, TIF, GIF dans un répertoire, et après cela, Automator s'occupe de les mettre dans des dossiers spécifiques... enfin, il devrait le faire, en théorie... si quelqu'un a une idée, ce serait hyper cool...  :love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Moi j'utilise automator pour renommer en serie mes photos avec le nom du répertoire dans lequel elles se trouvent. (Je précise que je n'utilise pas Iphoto !!)









Cela me permet d'ouvrir mes photos directement par spotlight. (et de faire un panorama)
Ensuite dans le finder, j'utilise les commentaires spotlight pour des éléments plus précis et particuliers à la photo (exemple : un pote tire la langue, je rajoute tire la langue dans le commentaire spotlight)

Très pratique pour rechercher des photos sur son disque dur...


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Mai 2005)

Serais ce possible de créer un script pour renommer pleins d'images à la suite de nom... par exemple que deux images "image1.jpg" deviennent image 1, image 2, sous Tiger et automator ?


----------



## palmagora (2 Mai 2005)

Je réalise régulièrement une sauvegarde de mes répertoires iPhoto, iTunes, Sequences et je zippe Documents sur un disque externe. J'ai fait le WorkFlow de sauvegarde facilement.

Automator réalise automatiquement la copie de ces répertoires sur mon disque externe dans un répertoire "Dernière Sauvegarde" mais j'aurais aimé qu'il appele le répertoire "Sauvegarde du" avec la date du jour mais impossible de trouver comment faire. 

Auriez vous une idée ??

Je joins le script qui marche sans cette petite finition qui serait bien sympathique...


----------



## Paipone (3 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Serais ce possible de créer un script pour renommer pleins d'images à la suite de nom... par exemple que deux images "image1.jpg" deviennent image 1, image 2, sous Tiger et automator ?



Bin oui, si j'ai bien compris ta question, c'est ce que Jahrom a montré dans son post, et c'est ce que je fais également. Ca fonctionne nickel !


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Serais ce possible de créer un script pour renommer pleins d'images à la suite de nom... par exemple que deux images "image1.jpg" deviennent image 1, image 2, sous Tiger et automator ?


Tu dois avoir une action "renommer". Je n'en connais pas les caractéristiques exactes, mais en la combinant avec l'action permettant d'obtenir les éléments sélectionnés, cela devrait suffire.

Sinon http://www.automatorworld.com/2005/04/28/batch-rename/#more-33 est un script qui propose à priori ce que tu demandes (je ne l'ai pas essayé).


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> He bien voilà, moi, je me suis fait un script vachement bien... il fonctionne sous Automator, mais dès que je le mets en action de dossier... PRRRRRRT, marche pas!  Le truc, c'est que je glisse des fichiers soit JPG, PSD, TIF, GIF dans un répertoire, et après cela, Automator s'occupe de les mettre dans des dossiers spécifiques... enfin, il devrait le faire, en théorie... si quelqu'un a une idée, ce serait hyper cool... :love:



Si tu nous montrais ce à quoi il ressemble, on pourrait éventuellement t'aider, mais sinon, cela reste vague...


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2005)

palmagora a dit:
			
		

> Je réalise régulièrement une sauvegarde de mes répertoires iPhoto, iTunes, Sequences et je zippe Documents sur un disque externe. J'ai fait le WorkFlow de sauvegarde facilement.
> 
> Automator réalise automatiquement la copie de ces répertoires sur mon disque externe dans un répertoire "Dernière Sauvegarde" mais j'aurais aimé qu'il appele le répertoire "Sauvegarde du" avec la date du jour mais impossible de trouver comment faire.
> 
> ...



Utilise simplement l'action Renommer : la première option te permet d'ajouter du texte et plus particulièrement une date : tu as jusqu'au choix du format.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mai 2005)

EXCELLENT  merci !!!!!! Je verrais ça demain ^^


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Sympa ce truc, avoir dans le menu contextuel un processus de sauvegarde des travaux du jour sur un serveur externe qui renomme et compreese en zip si on veut avec :love:


----------



## brome (4 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> He bien voilà, moi, je me suis fait un script vachement bien... il fonctionne sous Automator, mais dès que je le mets en action de dossier... PRRRRRRT, marche pas!   Le truc, c'est que je glisse des fichiers soit JPG, PSD, TIF, GIF dans un répertoire, et après cela, Automator s'occupe de les mettre dans des dossiers spécifiques... enfin, il devrait le faire, en théorie... si quelqu'un a une idée, ce serait hyper cool...  :love:


Je viens de bosser là dessus, mais ça ne marche pas non plus chez moi.

En fait, chez moi ça coince bien avant de le mettre en action de dossier... même si j'exécute le processus dans Automator... en fait c'est l'action Finder > Déplacer les éléments du Finder qui ne fonctionne pas.

Cette action fonctionne bien chez vous ? Je suis le seul chez qui elle foire ?

Phootek, c'est bien cette action que tu as utilisée pour déplacer tes fichiers ?

Ah, un autre problème que j'ai rencontré : impossible d'utiliser l'action iTunes > Ajouter des fichiers à la liste de lecture. Quand je veux utiliser cette action, elle cherche les listes de lectures dans iTunes sans fin, m'obligeant à forcer Automator à quitter.


----------



## je@nnot (4 Mai 2005)

pour iTunes, l'import iPhoto subit le même problème.


----------



## brome (4 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> En fait, chez moi ça coince bien avant de le mettre en action de dossier... même si j'exécute le processus dans Automator... en fait c'est l'action Finder > Déplacer les éléments du Finder qui ne fonctionne pas.


Je retire ce que j'ai dit : en fait c'est l'action "Filtrer les éléments du Finder" qui ne filtre pas correctement les fichiers récupérés dans l'évènement d'action de dossier.







En plus j'ai l'impression de devenir fou, car au moment où j'ai fait cette capture d'écran, il m'a bien semblé que ça fonctionnait. Et là je me suis dit "ok, c'est bon pour les .avi, on passe aux JPEG maintenant"... et en fait pas moyen d'y arriver avec des fichiers JPEG, et quand j'ai réessayé avec des .avi, ça ne fonctionnait plus non plus.  

Mais bon je lâche pas l'affaire. Je veux mes dossiers pour feignasse à rangement automatique, et je les aurai !


----------



## brome (4 Mai 2005)

En attendant, voici un processus qui marche, lui.  

Son but est de ré-encoder des morceaux de votre bibliothèque iTunes. Pratique pour gagner de la place, surtout si on a de gros fichiers en AIFF.

Pour utiliser ce script, on ouvre iTunes, on sélectionne tranquillement les morceaux à ré-encoder, puis on lance le processus. Après une première confirmation/avertissement, il va demander en quel format on veut ré-encoder (par défaut, avec l'encodeur AAC), puis si on désire bien déplacer les anciens fichiers dans la corbeille après les avoir ôtés de la bibliothèque.

Lien vers le processus "Re-encodage_chansons_iTunes.zip"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2005)

je commence a me servir d'automator,pour renommer les images,les déplacer dans un nouveau dossier par exemple ,c'est génial 
et ensuite,ajouter des commentaires spotlight ,c'est vraiment puissant...
je commence a comprendre pourquoi avec ces deux nouveautés que sont spotlight et automator,on aura  plus besoin d'une arborscence pour explorer le mac .


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de bosser là dessus, mais ça ne marche pas non plus chez moi.
> 
> En fait, chez moi ça coince bien avant de le mettre en action de dossier... même si j'exécute le processus dans Automator... en fait c'est l'action Finder > Déplacer les éléments du Finder qui ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Cette action fonctionne bien chez vous ? Je suis le seul chez qui elle foire ?.



Cette action fonctionne chez moi.

Mais pour filtrer les éléments j'ai choisi le critère :

le nom finit par   .avi


----------



## brome (5 Mai 2005)

Rien a faire.
Quand je reproduis ton flux, Starmac, c'est à dire en l'éxecutant à l'intérieur d'Automator, ça fonctionne. Mais si je supprime l'étape 1 avant de la transformer en action de dossier, ça ne marche plus. L'action de filtrage filtre mal et ne laisse rien passer.

En mettant des "points de contrôle" (action "créer un fichier texte" avec les arguments), le verdict tombe : les fichiers ajoutés au dossier sont bien envoyés au processus, mais l'action de filtrage fait du zèle et ne laisse passer aucun résultat.


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Je dois être idiot mais j'ai pas compris comment marche Automator ...


----------



## AL3xKro (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être idiot mais j'ai pas compris comment marche Automator ...



C'est vrai que c'est pas évident et même si je n'ai pas encore saisi toutes les subtilités j'ai réussi à faire une petite application : 

D'un texte écrit, ça devient un fichier iTunes, c'est un peu inutile mais ça marche  

Faut que t'essayes et ça va venir.. Par contre l'aide d'automator est mal faite.. On ne peut pas réaliser l'exemple qu'ils proposent ! Manque une fonction..   


Sinon, pour apprendre, va récuperer quelques appli automator et regardent comment elles sont faîtes, ça devrait t'aider assez vite je pense.. 

Bon courage, alex


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Merci , je sais bien que c du Apple Scipt pour les newbies mais j'aurai voulu savoir . J'ai découvert une fonction nouvelle dans Tiger a savoir la programmation du mac même si il est en Suspension d'activité chose qui d'alors n'était pas possible dans les autres versions de Mac OS X !!! 

Est ce possible de lancer un script Itunes au " reveil " du mac avec Automator ? 

Merci


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Rien a faire.
> Quand je reproduis ton flux, Starmac, c'est à dire en l'éxecutant à l'intérieur d'Automator, ça fonctionne. Mais si je supprime l'étape 1 avant de la transformer en action de dossier, ça ne marche plus. L'action de filtrage filtre mal et ne laisse rien passer.
> 
> En mettant des "points de contrôle" (action "créer un fichier texte" avec les arguments), le verdict tombe : les fichiers ajoutés au dossier sont bien envoyés au processus, mais l'action de filtrage fait du zèle et ne laisse passer aucun résultat.



Yop, idem pour moi. J'ai beau essayer de créer le même schéma que Starmac, cela fait tout pareil... aucun déplacement de fichier. J'ai essayé de créer d'autres schémas de recherches, de filtres, etc, et nada... voilà, ça commence à m'énerver là...


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2005)

Finalement, on y arrive comme cela pour ranger automatiquement avec une action de dossier :






Bien sur les cases cochées ne servent à rien.


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci , je sais bien que c du Apple Scipt pour les newbies mais j'aurai voulu savoir . J'ai découvert une fonction nouvelle dans Tiger a savoir la programmation du mac même si il est en Suspension d'activité chose qui d'alors n'était pas possible dans les autres versions de Mac OS X !!!
> 
> Est ce possible de lancer un script Itunes au " reveil " du mac avec Automator ?
> 
> Merci





Personne pour une petite requete ?


----------



## brome (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg, en fait tu peux associer des scripts Automator à des évènements iCal.
Pour ça, il faut sauvegarder ton script comme un module iCal.


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2005)

Ce qui permet par exemple de, sans aller trifouiller dans crontab ou utiliser des softs supplémentaires, programmer des tâches répétitives. Par exemple, en associant le script automator de sauvegarde présenté plus haut et un événement iCal répétitif, on va à moindres frais organiser une sauvegarde régulière de ses données sur un disque externe etc.

Et non seulement, on va l'imaginer, mais on va le faire


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Personne pour me faire un ptit script comme celui ci svp ?


----------



## pulpnet (5 Mai 2005)

Salut,

je voudrais faire un script automator qui me permettrai d'ouvrir un dossier .rar avec l'application Untar, me mettre les fichiers décompressés dans un nouveau dossier avec le même nom du dossier .rar car si je fait ouvrir le fichier rar avec Untar (double clic sur le fichier) il me décompresse les fichiers sur le bureau et ça devient vite le bordel sur mon bureau.

Un petit coup de main   


A+


----------



## pulpnet (5 Mai 2005)

Bon j'ai réussi a faire un script pour automatiser ma tache pour decompresser le fichier en .rar.
Je le met en piece jointe.

J'avais une dernière question : est ce qu'on peut avoir les processuus par le menu contextuel du finder (clic droit). Je ne vois que par le menu contextuel : Automator >> créer un processur mais je ne sais pas comment y mettre mes processus.

Un avis ?

A+


----------



## brome (5 Mai 2005)

Pour que les processus soient accessibles par un clic droit depuis le Finder : dans Automator, sauvegarder le processus avec Fichier > Enregistrer comme Module, puis choisir Finder.


----------



## pulpnet (5 Mai 2005)

Ok, génial je comprends mieux ces options maintenant. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

dites, si j'ai bien compris....(mais j'ai pas encore essayé l'automator comme il faut..)

je voudrai creer un script qui me permettent d'envoyer un fichier directement en mail via entourage...
j'ai des chances d'y arriver.....  

et j'aimerai creer un menu contextuel par exemple....qui me permette de compresser directement via Dropstuff sans avoir a l'ouvrir au prealable et de proceder en glisser/deposer.....
possible aussi.....  

parce que pour l'instant, deplacer des dossier, renommer des photos, ou convertir des son dans itunes, je prefere le faire tranquille a la main....  
meme si c'est un bon aprentissage et donc si je vais le faire....m'enfin pour l'utilité, c'est pas trop pour moi....


voili voila....


----------



## pampelune (7 Mai 2005)

Si ça vous intéresse, j'ai créé un menu contextuel qui en cliquand droit sur un élément, fait une archive zip, l'envoie par Mail en PJ, et supprime ensuite l'archive qui est sur le bureau.

Ca marche très bien et c'était pas bien compliqué  

Dans votre dossier user suivez le chemin :


----------



## Gregg (7 Mai 2005)

Et personne pour ma requête svp ?


----------



## sylko (7 Mai 2005)

Actions Automator pour Photoshop CS


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Si ça vous intéresse, j'ai créé un menu contextuel qui en cliquand droit sur un élément, fait une archive zip, l'envoie par Mail en PJ, et supprime ensuite l'archive qui est sur le bureau.
> 
> Ca marche très bien et c'était pas bien compliqué
> 
> Dans votre dossier user suivez le chemin :



super, j'en revais...........par contre, je comprend pas comment passer de mail a entourage....peut etre qu'on ne peut pas......ce serait dommage........tu as une idée....  

en tout cas merci.....


----------



## pampelune (7 Mai 2005)

Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse utiliser Entourage avec Automator, cela dit, Entourage est ton mailer par défaut ? Si oui je ne vois pas comment faire, désolé.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse utiliser Entourage avec Automator, cela dit, Entourage est ton mailer par défaut ? Si oui je ne vois pas comment faire, désolé.



c'est bien ce que je pensais et c'est pourquoi je n'y arrive pas.......  
c'est dommage d'avoir limité les script aux appli integrés.....

en tout cas, ça me donne plein d'idée ton script......


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je pensais et c'est pourquoi je n'y arrive pas.......
> c'est dommage d'avoir limité les script aux appli integrés.....
> 
> en tout cas, ça me donne plein d'idée ton script......


va dans l'éditeur de script applescript et essaie d'ouvrir le dictionnaire d'entourage, on parie qu'il y a des truc ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> va dans l'éditeur de script applescript et essaie d'ouvrir le dictionnaire d'entourage, on parie qu'il y a des truc ?



'tain, tu pouvais pas le dire plus tot............bien joué.....super....  
pour une fois tu sers a quelque chose.....  


    merci SM.....


----------



## Piewhy (7 Mai 2005)

Salut,

voici ma petite action automator

c'est super simple mais bon... 

automator va chercher le lien qui permet d'ecouter purefm dans itunes, telecharge ce lien, ouvre le flux et une fois cela fait, envois le fichier telecharger dans le corbeille... En effet le flux change tout les jours donc il faut retélécharger le fichier tout les jours car si on veut relancer le fichier dans itunes le lendemain on a droit a un sympa message nous invitant a passer par le site internet

pour nos amis Français, PureFM est LA radio du service publique belge!

à bientot


----------



## Piewhy (7 Mai 2005)

Re,

1er process et 1ere erreur de débutant : le nom de mon disque dur n'est certainement pas le meme que le votre 

résultat il ne place pas l'element dans la poubelle...

Tant pis...

Bha..... vous  pouvez toujours éditer mon script 

Bonne journée a tous!


----------



## KoMoDoo (8 Mai 2005)

Hello

Savez-vous s'il est possible de faire un script pour l'opération suivante :

1/ Ouvrir Toast Titanium

2/ Monter un .toast

3/ Lancer l'application une fois que le .toast est monté (après temporisation de quelques secondes donc)

Je découvre Automator, et je sèche !

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ebensatis (8 Mai 2005)

concernant entourage, il n'y a paas d'action livré a vec automator. Mais si entourage est scriptable, c'est tout a fait possible de créer de nouvelles action pour lui. Pour ceux qui maitrise un peut apple scrip, c'est assez facile de faire de nouvelles actions.


----------



## palmagora (8 Mai 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Utilise simplement l'action Renommer : la première option te permet d'ajouter du texte et plus particulièrement une date : tu as jusqu'au choix du format.



Ca marche pour la copie des fichiers avec l'action "Obtenir des fichiers" mais comment puis-je faire ensuite pour copier mon fichier ZIP dans ce même répertoire ? En tout cas merci pour l'action renommer qui m'a fait avancer !


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2005)

palmagora a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche pour la copie des fichiers avec l'action "Obtenir des fichiers" mais comment puis-je faire ensuite pour copier mon fichier ZIP dans ce même répertoire ? En tout cas merci pour l'action renommer qui m'a fait avancer !



"filter" les éléments du dossier dont l'extension est zip puis "déplacer"

filtrer de même que déplacer sont des actions du finder.

Donc cela devrait fonctionner, bientôt...

Quand c'est bon tu mets une copie écran, merci.


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Mai 2005)

MINCE MINCE MINCE mon action marche pas bien.

Comment faire pour (donc) changer le format de fichier en clic droit d'une image ? En jpg par exemple ... merci


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (12 Mai 2005)

Bon alors moi j'ai fait un script
(sous forme d'appli que j'ai mis dans ma barre de fenetre, au dessus)
qui fait ceci :

- demande de sélectionner des fichiers ou/et dossiers
- demande d'insérer un disque RW
- efface le disque et le grave en le nommant "RW" + la date actuelle

c'est assez pratique à mon gout pour transférer mes fichiers en RW


----------



## brome (12 Mai 2005)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors moi j'ai fait un script
> (sous forme d'appli que j'ai mis dans ma barre de fenetre, au dessus)


Nom d'un chien, ça fait quatre ans que je suis sur mac, et je savais même pas qu'on pouvait mettre des applis dans la barre d'icônes du Finder !

Et un coup de boule pour Vieux Mac-User, un !


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (12 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Nom d'un chien, ça fait quatre ans que je suis sur mac, et je savais même pas qu'on pouvait mettre des applis dans la barre d'icônes du Finder !
> 
> Et un coup de boule pour Vieux Mac-User, un !




Merci, mais ça fait pas 4 ans qu'on peut le faire... je dirais 2 à tout casser


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai il y a peu téléchargé des actions pour PhotoShop CS.
Las, ces actions se trouvaient en vrac dans ma fenêtre automator, nullement rassemblées dans un dossier avec l'icone de PhotoShop.

Le coupable, c'est le fichier plist qui se trouve à l'intérieur du paquet et qui mentionnait "PhotoShop CS" au lieu de "Adobe PhotoShop CS". Une fois modifié dans le plist (2 champs comme illus ci-jointe) tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## sokh1985 (13 Mai 2005)

Lut' à tous, moi j'ai une petite, en fait deux questions à vous poser : Pemiérement : est-il possible de lance un script automator à une heure précise. (sûrement mais je vois pas coment   )

Secondo, à propos d'enregistrement de photos sur le net, est il possible d'enregistrer des photos qui renvoient vers une page ou la derniére est présente (euh, c'est clair là?)

Je m'explique : une page avec plein de miniatures qui renvoit vers une autre page qui contient la photo mais pas que la photo...

Merci pour vos lumiéres.

PS : si des gens veulent, j'ai trouvé un script automator qui permet d'enregistrer les vides de l'itms sur le DD.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Lut' à tous, moi j'ai une petite, en fait deux questions à vous poser : Pemiérement : est-il possible de lance un script automator à une heure précise. (sûrement mais je vois pas coment  )
> 
> Secondo, à propos d'enregistrement de photos sur le net, est il possible d'enregistrer des photos qui renvoient vers une page ou la derniére est présente (euh, c'est clair là?)
> 
> ...


 
Salut!

Pour ta première question : oui , il suffit de rattaché ton script automator à un événement dans iCal ...

heu par contre je comprends pas ta deuxième question :mouais:


----------



## sokh1985 (13 Mai 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Pour ta première question : oui , il suffit de rattaché ton script automator à un événement dans iCal ...
> 
> heu par contre je comprends pas ta deuxième question :mouais:



Vi je m'en doutais mais bon il faut pas un applescript pour que ça marche? j'avais un script qui disait à itunes de faire play, si je change "itunes" par "Automator" ça marche non?


EDIT
Non suis bête, suffit d'ouvrir un workflow comme fichier  :love:


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (13 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Secondo, à propos d'enregistrement de photos sur le net, est il possible d'enregistrer des photos qui renvoient vers une page ou la derniére est présente (euh, c'est clair là?)
> 
> Je m'explique : une page avec plein de miniatures qui renvoit vers une autre page qui contient la photo mais pas que la photo...



j'imagine que tu veux récupérer le lien de la miniature et télécharger l'image associée ?


----------



## sokh1985 (13 Mai 2005)

Oui mais le lien de la miniature pointe pas directement sur l'image mais une page html avec l'image. Dès fois c'est même du javascript qui donne le lien.


----------



## Bik21 (13 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde ! Je me mets en ce moment à faire de petits processus automator bien pratique (convertir mes capture etc...) 

Problème, je ne suis pas un dieu de la programmation et lors de la création d'un processus tout bête (renommer mes photos) j'obtiens ça :

1 => Obtenir les éléments du Finder Sélectionnés : j'ai mis mes photos
2 => Renommer les éléments du Finder (Rendre les noms d'éléments du Finder séquentiels)
et hop! je fais "éxécuter"
et voilà ce que j'obtiens 
"APPLE SCRIPT ERROR :erreur dans Finder l'opération n'a pas pu être effectuée car vous ne possédez pas les autorisations suffisants (-5000) "     

là j'ai pas compris ! J'ai bien fait une petite capture d'écran pour vous montrez mais j'ai beau faire j'arrive pas à la poster


----------



## je@nnot (14 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

bon je me suis inspiré d'un script du net pour récupérer les clips vidéos de l'iTMS mais j'ai un problème:
Quand je le lance dans automator c'est nikel !!!

Quand je l'enregistre comme menu script ça marche pas !!!

Vous le trouverai ICI : je n'ai jamais fait de programmation ni fouillé les entrailles d'Automator ce qui peut expliqué que le script peut apparaitre mal écrit mais ça marche: ce n'est un script tout publique car il faut avoir un dossier et une playlist iTunes déjà présent.

C'est bizarre que ça marche dans automator mais pas en script.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## FabFil (14 Mai 2005)

Au risque de me faire eng.... je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi peut me servir automator dans l'utilisation quotidienne de mon mac. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me montrer quelque chose de vraiment utile car faire un script pour remplacer 2 ou 3 clics dans un programme me parait un peu futile.


----------



## pmeignie (14 Mai 2005)

Salut , 
Par exemple regardes a cette adresse : 
http://www.apple-x.net/modules.php?...=article&sid=1438&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Ca te permet de recuperer les clips de l'imts sur ton ordi et de les passer dans itunes (et accessoirement de conserver les morceaux  )

Je crois que refaire la manip à chaque fois serait fastidieux .
Je ne suis pas capable d'écrire de tels scripts en applescript mais je trouve ça épatant .
C'est à l'usage qu'on verra fleurir des "automatisations" auxquelles on ne pense pas actuelllement .

Philippe


----------



## je@nnot (15 Mai 2005)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## je@nnot (16 Mai 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour m'aider ?



Oui pmeignie mais j'ai préféré le modifié quand même:

Je me réponds à moi même: je sais pas pourquoi mais de tout façon j'ai modifié le script automator: ET ça marche nikel. Perso je mets ça dans Bibliotheque/script/application/itunes au moins une fois l'adresse copié il ne reste plus qu'a appelé le script par le menu.

Je rappelle qu'il est assé personnalisé car copie dans un dossier puis dans iTunes dans un album SPECIFIQUE. 

C'est par là 

Si quelqu'un sait rajouté à mon script de quoi changé les infos du clip je suis ultra prenneur

A plus


----------



## raspa (16 Mai 2005)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de me faire eng.... je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi peut me servir automator dans l'utilisation quotidienne de mon mac. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me montrer quelque chose de vraiment utile car faire un script pour remplacer 2 ou 3 clics dans un programme me parait un peu futile.



Bien écoute, en bricolant un peu et en m'inspirant d'un post lu sur le forum apple j'ai conçu un petit script assez simple que j'appelle Morning.

A une heure précise, le matin, mon powerbook démarre (ou sort de sa veille). 1 mn après un processus automator est lancé automatiquement par iCal, voici ce qu'il fait :
Il règle le volume sonore de la bécane à un niveau "idéal" pour le matin
Il règle le niveau de iTunes au même niveau idéal pour moi..
Il lance un morceau au hasard dans ma playlist "Morning" (douuuucement :sleep: )
Mail récupère les courriers de toutes les boites aux lettres et affiche ceux du jour
Ical s'ouvre et affiche le programme de la journée
Sur le second moniteur, Safari s'ouvre sur différents RSS dont celui de libération.
Pour finir, une voix féminine (Cathy pour les intimes) me dit "Good morning Jeanfi"

Voilà, c'est pas compliqué, c'est ptetre un truc de flemmard, inutile ou autre mais chaque matin quand je débarque devant le powerbook avec mon café,  ça m'épate encore  

Un ordi capable de faire des trucs supercompliqués avec des super calculs et des 3D de folie... OK... mais moi tout ce que je lui demande c'est un truc comme automator...


----------



## Timekeeper (17 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir, je vient de créer mon premier script, en deux étapes "seulement".
Avant d'aller plus loin, je précise que je plus dur à été de trouver comment l'enregister et le faire aparaitre dans le menu contextuel, ça m'a pris au moins... pfiou, autant de temps que pour afficher mes deux "étapes" dans le logiciel 

Le script donc, permet en deux clics dans le Finder d'afficher une boite de dialogue pour ajouter des "commentaires Spotlight" aux objets sélectionnés.

J'ai une question : dans cette boite de dialogue, je n'arrive pas à utiliser les racourcis claviers de couper/copier/coller. Je peut couper/copier/coller par le menu en haut de l'écran ou par le clic-droit, mais pas par [ctrl]+[X], [ctrl]+[C] et [ctrl]+[V]. C'est normal ?


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2005)

j'ai pas de script, puisque encore sur panther, mais une question:
automator pourrait il me permettre d'avoir un script faisant, à la demande, un export de photos depuis iphoto en redimensionnant et en les balançant automatiquement sur un serveur web?


----------



## sokh1985 (17 Mai 2005)

raspa a dit:
			
		

> Bien écoute, en bricolant un peu et en m'inspirant d'un post lu sur le forum apple j'ai conçu un petit script assez simple que j'appelle Morning.
> 
> ....
> 
> Un ordi capable de faire des trucs supercompliqués avec des super calculs et des 3D de folie... OK... mais moi tout ce que je lui demande c'est un truc comme automator...




Pourrais-tu envoyer ce script svp j'ai aussi essayé d'en faire un mais ical me lance automator mais ne lit pas le script... :hein:


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu envoyer ce script svp j'ai aussi essayé d'en faire un mais ical me lance automator mais ne lit pas le script... :hein:


 
As-tu enregistré ton script en tant qu'application ?


----------



## abou (18 Mai 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce que tu demande est intégré dans Tiger. Tu sélectionnes tes photos, crtl+clic > diaporama, et zou....



Oui sauf qu'il faut sélectionner les photos au préalable.
Ce qui serait bien, c'est de pouvoir lancer un diaporama sur un dossier comme le fai(sai)t l'excellent ImageViewerCMPlugIn duquel Apple s'est peut-être inspiré? sans le dire 

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour faire ça avec Automator? car l'action Diaporama n'y figure pas !

Cordialement


----------



## sokh1985 (18 Mai 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> As-tu enregistré ton script en tant qu'application ?


D'un coup ça marche mieux


----------



## negwe (18 Mai 2005)

bonjour,

J'essaie de recuperer des liens d'une pages web grace a automator/safari et la plupart des liens ne sont pas retournés. Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja essayé de developper son propre process en cocoa ou applescript pour remplacer l'action fournie par apple?

Gwen


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2005)

abou a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf qu'il faut sélectionner les photos au préalable.
> Ce qui serait bien, c'est de pouvoir lancer un diaporama sur un dossier comme le fai(sai)t l'excellent ImageViewerCMPlugIn duquel Apple s'est peut-être inspiré? sans le dire
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée pour faire ça avec Automator? car l'action Diaporama n'y figure pas !
> ...



regarde dans ce même forum : il y a un sujet qui traite d'un script permettant d'ajouter un bouton sur la barre d'outil de la fenêtre et de lancer un diaporama.

Soit la solution te semble satisfaisante, soit il doit être possible de modifier ce script un peu pour l'intégrer à la suite de ton workflow.
Je suis loin d'être un adepte de AppleScript mais je vais y jeter un oeil, des fois que la lumière se fasse


----------



## je@nnot (18 Mai 2005)

Oui bein moi aussi je vais m'y mettre à AppleScript.

Automator est vraiment génial !!! Mais (c'est normal) limité dans les besoins TRES SPECIFIQUE des users en folie d'automatisation.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (18 Mai 2005)

abou a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf qu'il faut sélectionner les photos au préalable.
> Ce qui serait bien, c'est de pouvoir lancer un diaporama sur un dossier comme le fai(sai)t l'excellent ImageViewerCMPlugIn duquel Apple s'est peut-être inspiré? sans le dire
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée pour faire ça avec Automator? car l'action Diaporama n'y figure pas !
> ...



Je passe sur ta petite remarque perfide au sujet des inspirations des ingénieurs Apple, c'est du niveau de Bilou. 

Voici néamoins comment procéder, pas besoin d'automator pour faire ça (et pas besoin de programme dédié non plus) :

1. fais une recherche (pomme-F) et choisis "image" comme type
2. clique sur "autres" et sélectionne le bureau (par exemple)
3. enregistre ta recherche pour plus tard (y compris DANS le dossier de tes images par exemple)
4. clique sur la flèche et un joli diaporama tu auras de ton dossier et des sous-dossiers qui s'y trouveraient


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (18 Mai 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> ...limité dans les besoins TRES SPECIFIQUE des users en folie d'automatisation.




Tu la vois ou la limitation ?

Avec automator, tu peux créer tes propres actions et lancer des scripts ce qui le rend absolument complètement illimité et pas du tout spécifique. Seul la folie d'automatisation de certains users est limitée.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2005)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> 1. fais une recherche (pomme-F) et choisis "image" comme type
> 2. clique sur "autres" et sélectionne le bureau (par exemple)
> 3. enregistre ta recherche pour plus tard (y compris DANS le dossier de tes images par exemple)
> 4. clique sur la flèche et un joli diaporama tu auras de ton dossier et des sous-dossiers qui s'y trouveraient


Au risque de ne rien avoir compris, cette manipulation vaut pour le dossier choisi au départ, par pour un dossier pris au hasard, non ? A moins de répéter la manip à chaque fois.

Mais Aperçu est-il scriptable ? Je change de sujet...


----------



## je@nnot (18 Mai 2005)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> Tu la vois ou la limitation ?
> 
> Avec automator, tu peux créer tes propres actions et lancer des scripts ce qui le rend absolument complètement illimité et pas du tout spécifique. Seul la folie d'automatisation de certains users est limitée.




??? 

j'ai pas encore tout regardé: ça doit expliquer ma reaction

je m'y replonge.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2005)

abou a dit:
			
		

> OSi quelqu'un a une idée pour faire ça avec Automator? car l'action Diaporama n'y figure pas !



Bon, ce que j'ai fait tient un peu du bricolage mais cela fonctionne.
En fait, je me suis basé sur le script que m'a proposé Tokamac sur un post parallèle pour terminer le processus automator avec un brin de AppleScript pour piloter la fonction Diaporama de Apercu.

Le principe est donc de faire lire le dossier image, de selectionner les éléments, d'éliminer les pdf et de le faire passer en diaporama avec Aperçu.

A plus


----------



## fifimac20 (19 Mai 2005)

bonjour, j'ai remarqué dans automator qu'il y a un script mail permettant de combiner différents mails en un seul...
malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à créer un processus valide.
j'aimerais pouvoir sélectionner les mails que je veux combiner, et donc les combiner pour pouvoir les envoyer à un groupe de personnes défini...

si quelqun pourrait m'aider ??

merci

fifimac :love:


----------



## Toz (20 Mai 2005)

plutôt que de passer par le menu pomme, un petit script automator avec une jolie icône "power" sur le bureau en bas à droite, ce serait cool.
Mais là faut de l'apple script en plus...
Bon, ben en attendant je vais passer par le menu pomme.
Bonne nuit


----------



## tchek (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Moi j'utilise automator pour renommer en serie mes photos avec le nom du répertoire dans lequel elles se trouvent. (Je précise que je n'utilise pas Iphoto !!)



* Excellent !!*

Merci


----------



## iSnOoPy (21 Mai 2005)

Hello,

je veux simplement avec une option dans le clic droit pour créer un .txt rapidement dans le répertoire courant ( mauvaise habitude windows me direz vous ? ) Mais cette option est super utile pour laisser des notes ou faire un lisez moi a la volée.

J'en viens au fait, dans Automator je vois une option interressante dans "Finder" :

 Créer un fichier texte

Cette action crée un nouveau fichier texte dans le dossier indiqué.

Entrée : (Texte)

Résultat : (Fichiers/dossiers) Un nouveau fichier texte

Je me dis Twingo, c'est ce qu'il me faut. Le proc est tout fait, j'enregistre donc et je test ....

Vraiment pas concluant le script, sa premiére tache est de récupéré le chemin/dossier courant, bon, mais a quoi cela lui sert il ??? Surement à le prendre comme argument pour l'enregistrement, car l'option "Enregistrer sous" pointe toujours la liste des emplacements principaux (Bureau;Documents;etc.), mais le plus marrant c'est que TextEdit est bien au courant du chemin.dossier courant, car il l'affiche directement dans le docuement en premiére ligne.

Pouvez m'aidez a faire un proc qui créé un .txt ds le dossier courant ac kom argument de dossier de sauvegarde ce fameu dossier courant ?

Merci d'avance?


----------



## Combo (22 Mai 2005)

Salut!

J'ai suivi avec attention cette discution sur Automator, curieux d'en savoir plus, et c'est clair que cet outil promet! A ceux qui le trouvent limité, cherchez un peu plus au lieu d'en tirer des conclusions à la va vite, les outils de prog ne sont pas toujours faciles à maitriser au début mais ensuite c'est un régal.

Pour ma part j'ai upgradé il n'y a pas longtemps sur 10.4 et je le découvre au fur et à mesure. Safari RSS me séduit bien, surtout la possibilité de synchroniser ses favoris entre plusieurs machines. Utilisateur de Firefox, je cherche un script Automator ou autre qui me permettrait d'important mes favoris vers Safari.

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il la procédure via Automator?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Timekeeper (22 Mai 2005)

Je vient de me replonger vaguement dans Automator après avoir eu à effacer un CD-rw sans trouver de solution : il n'y à pas moyen de demander à effacer un CD-rw par clic droit dans le Finder, sans lancer manuellement Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## brome (22 Mai 2005)

Pour effacer un CD-RW par un clic droit, il existe ce petit plugin, que tu trouveras sur le site Soft'O Matic :

http://softomatic.macdk.com/?soft=5


----------



## je@nnot (22 Mai 2005)

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était limité mais que en rajoutant des script AppleScript tout pouvait etre fait mais:

Je ne sais pas faire des AppleScript

Exemple pour modifier les infos d'un morceau iTunes il faut dire dans le script ce qu'on veut et n'ont avoir un pop-up dans lequel on rentre les info.

Avec AppleScript j'image qu'on a juste à appeler la fonction dans iTunes/fichier/Obtenir les infos du morceau et donc ça s'ouvre et on modifie.

Donc je vais aller m'acheter un bouquin sur AppleScript.


----------



## Timekeeper (23 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Pour effacer un CD-RW par un clic droit, il existe ce petit plugin, que tu trouveras sur le site Soft'O Matic :
> 
> http://softomatic.macdk.com/?soft=5



Youpiii  Y'a plus qu'a voir si ça marche aussi avec les DVD-rw


----------



## kisco (23 Mai 2005)

Nouveau site sur Automator, et en français ! 

http://www.automatweb.new.fr/


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Youpiii  Y'a plus qu'a voir si ça marche aussi avec les DVD-rw



chez moi, depuis Tiger, ce plug ne fonctionne plus......dommage....et son cousin Burn non plus..


----------



## Yip (24 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau site sur Automator, et en français !
> 
> http://www.automatweb.new.fr/





Merci pour l'adresse, sympa ce site. J'y ai trouvé un module (dans Utilitaires) que j'ai modifié pour faire mes sauvegardes journalières.


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Mai 2005)

Hello,


Quelqu'un sait comment retirer un module du menu contextuel (click droit) après l'avoir enregistré comme module du finder ? Chez moi impossible ...

Merci


----------



## Combo (24 Mai 2005)

Salut!

Je teste Automator depuis hier et je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu.

Je cherche à faire un simple script pour le moment qui me trouverait tous les fichiers image d'un dossier sélectionné dans le Finder. Le problème est que je n'ai pas trouvé comment passer un dossier en paramêtre à l'action "Rechercher des éléments du Finder" puisque cette action comporte des dossiers prédéfinis dans sa liste déroulante.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution?

Merci!


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2005)

Salut.

Il y'a une action du finder qui te permet de récupérer tout les éléments sélectionnés du finder (je n'ai plus le nom en tête), de ce fait, une fois que tu auras créé ton module pour le finder, tu fais "clic droit" sur un dossier > automator > ton_module.

Le flux sera alors éxecuté sur le dossier selectionné.

@+
iota


----------



## brome (24 Mai 2005)

... et ensuite, pour ne sélectionner que les images dans ce dossier, il doit être possible d'arriver à faire quelque chose avec l'action Finder > Filtrer les éléments du Finder.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

Tu peux juste utiliser le module ouvrir les éléments du finder, puis enregistrer comme module POUr le finder, il sera ensuite dans le menu contextuel. En cochant l'option "afficher pendant l'exécution" tu auras le choix de l'appli qui les ouvrira. C'est ce que tu voulais faire ?

édith : grillé comme une saucisse !


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment retirer un module du menu contextuel (click droit) après l'avoir enregistré comme module du finder ? Chez moi impossible ...
> ...



Les scritps sont des "workflow" avec comme extension .wflow si je ne me trompe pas.
Tu peux les rechercher et sinon, il y a un dossier du même nom (de mémoire) dans ta bibliothèque.

A vérifier bien sur (je suis au taff sur W2k)


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Mai 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les scritps sont des "workflow" avec comme extension .wflow si je ne me trompe pas.
> Tu peux les rechercher et sinon, il y a un dossier du même nom (de mémoire) dans ta bibliothèque.
> 
> A vérifier bien sur (je suis au taff sur W2k)


 
Ok merci  je regarde ça se soir, suis au taff sur win XP


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2005)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons... les workflow du finder sont dans le repertoire ~/Library/Worflow/Finder/ (a vérifier je suis au taff sous linux ).

@+
iota


----------



## Combo (24 Mai 2005)

Ok merci j'ai trouvé! C'est parce que je n'utilisais pas le bon module. Je joins mon script en image. 

Par contre j'ai un autre problème. Lorsque j'enregtistre mon script en tant que module et que je l'exécute sur un dossier dans le Finder, il ne fonctionne plus. Pourquoi?

Merci!


----------



## Combo (24 Mai 2005)

Bon, je tattonne toujours un peu...

J'aurais 2 scripts qui me serait très utile à rédiger :


Créer automatiquement une playlist pour chaque album de ma bibliothèque. Actuellement je me sers d'AppleScripts téléchargés sur le site de Doug (http://www.dougscripts.com/itunes/index.php) pour ça, mais ce n'est pas totalement automatisé. J'ai vu qu'il était même possible d'inclure des AppleScripts dans Automator ce qui rend ses capacités infinies!
Télécharger automatiquement sous forme de notes les pages du 20minutes de Paris du jour sur mon iPod. Ca m'éviterait de me faire chier dans le métro et de lutter pour en trouver un! ;-)

J'y taf, si y'en a qui veulent se joindre à moi, c'est pas de refus!

Merci!


----------



## Toz (24 Mai 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment retirer un module du menu contextuel (click droit) après l'avoir enregistré comme module du finder ? Chez moi impossible ...
> ...


 il doit s'étre logé dans un dossier automator dans les pref ou un truc du genre.
Je ne suis pas sous tiger en ce moment, alors forcément mon explication est toute pourrie  
En fait Spotlight, avec le nom de ton script, pourra te renseigner mieux que moi, sinon c'est à desespérer de Spotlight.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (24 Mai 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment retirer un module du menu contextuel (click droit) après l'avoir enregistré comme module du finder ? Chez moi impossible ...
> ...




~user/library/Contextual Menu Items/


----------



## Timekeeper (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, depuis Tiger, ce plug ne fonctionne plus......dommage....et son cousin Burn non plus..


Ca marche chez moi... désolé


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

probleme resolu, chez moi aussi, maintenant ça marche.....d'ailleurs, ils sont super ces 2 plug....

merci


----------



## Combo (25 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ah, un autre problème que j'ai rencontré : impossible d'utiliser l'action iTunes > Ajouter des fichiers à la liste de lecture. Quand je veux utiliser cette action, elle cherche les listes de lectures dans iTunes sans fin, m'obligeant à forcer Automator à quitter.



J'ai le même problème également. Il faut patintez assez longtemps et ça finit par fonctionner. Je soupçonne le parseur XML de automator...  :hein:


----------



## Combo (25 Mai 2005)

Re!

Bon je continue ma découverte d'Automator en tentant de créer un workflow.

Mon cas pratique est le suivant : afficher dans Safari l'artwork d'un morceau sélectionné dans iTunes grace à un AppleScript de Doug, le télécharger dans un dossier donné, l'associer au morceau sélectionné et si j'y arrive, également aux morceaux qui font partis du même album.

Mon problème pour le moment, c'est que je n'arrive pas à récupérer l'URL de l'artwork. J'utilise pourtant l'action "Obtenir les adresses URL d'images de la page Web" pour ça. Peut-être dois-je utiliser une autre action?

Je joins mon module en image. Comme vous pourrez le voir, mon résultat final est nul.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2005)

ouh, c'est trop compliqué pour moi   pourtant ça m'intéresserait bien un workflow comme ça


----------



## brome (25 Mai 2005)

Moi je dis ça juste au cas où, hein, mais il existe une petite application gratuite nommée Clutter qui grosso-modo la même chose : afficher la jaquette du morceau en cours dans iTunes, en la récupérant sur le net si elle n'est pas en local, avec possibilité de l'ajouter au morceau.


----------



## Combo (25 Mai 2005)

Cette appli à l'air intéressante; mais est-il possible de l'inclure dans Automator? Car en fait mon workflow n'est qu'un test pour le moment, le but c'est d'y rajouter plein d'autres fonctions comme l'ajout d'un dossier de MP3 à iTunes, création de playlists correpondant aux albums trouvés, etc.
Là je trouve déja la jakette d'un CD avec un AppleScript, c'est pas un souçis, combiner le tout est moins évident.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2005)

J'avoue avoir déjà posé la question qui va suivre dans d'autres threads : deux fois sur Mac Génération et aussi une fois sur Mac Bidouille. Je ne devais pas poser ma question au bon endroit, je pense.  Je reformule un peu, et je me lance:
  Pour l'instant, je ne sais toujours pas vraiment utiliser les commandes UNIX du Terminal. :rateau:
Récemment, et grâce à l'intervention de bompi dans un autre thread, j'ai utilisé la bien nommée commande "Bless" pour rendre bootable une partition, qui avait brusquement cessé de l'être suite à un bug. Sur mon ordinateur, la commande pour rendre à nouveau bootable la partition TIGER donnait exactement ceci : 
sudo /usr/sbin/bless -folder '/Volumes/TIGER'/System/Library/CoreServices -bootinfo '/Volumes/TIGER'/usr/standalone/ppc/bootx.bootinfo -label "''\''TIGER'\'''" -verbose
En attendant que je maîtrise mieux les commandes UNIX, me serait-il possible de transformer la commande "Bless" en une commande graphique simple, avec l'aide d'Automator?


----------



## iota (28 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons... les workflow du finder sont dans le repertoire ~/Library/Worflow/Finder/ (a vérifier je suis au taff sous linux ).


Les workflows des modules du finder sont dans :
~/bibliothèques/Workflows/Application/Finder/

@+
iota


----------



## chnoub (14 Juin 2005)

raspa a dit:
			
		

> Bien écoute, en bricolant un peu et en m'inspirant d'un post lu sur le forum apple j'ai conçu un petit script assez simple que j'appelle Morning.
> 
> A une heure précise, le matin, mon powerbook démarre (ou sort de sa veille). 1 mn après un processus automator est lancé automatiquement par iCal, voici ce qu'il fait :
> Il règle le volume sonore de la bécane à un niveau "idéal" pour le matin
> ...


 dis moi je le veux bien ton script !!!!!!
s'il te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Combo (16 Juin 2005)

Salut!

Je cherche la marche à suivre pour exécuter un script automator tous les matins sauf le week-end à 7h30. Comment fais-tu?

Merci!


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2005)

Enregistrer sous forme de module et l'attacher à un évènement iCal quotidien.


----------



## Combo (16 Juin 2005)

Hey! Pas bête! Je cherchais l'action dans Automator alors qu'elle était dispo lors de l'enregistrement en tant que module!   

A part ça je cherche à obtenir la date du jour sous cette forme : 20050616. Et ensuite la concaténer avec une adresse URL pour obtenir ce résultat : http://pdf.20minutes.fr/journal/20050616_PAR.pdf si vous voyez où je veux en venir.   

Aussi je n'ai pas trouvé comment extraire le texte d'un PDF pour en faire une note à enregistrer sur mon iPod.

Une idée? Merci!


----------



## Toz (16 Juin 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Je cherche la marche à suivre pour exécuter un script automator tous les matins sauf le week-end à 7h30. Comment fais-tu?
> 
> Merci!


Sinon dans "économie d'énergie" tu décides de l'heure d'allumage de ton mac,
et tu mets ton script automator dans les applis à ouvrir au démarage.


----------



## raspa (16 Juin 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> dis moi je le veux bien ton script !!!!!!
> s'il te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit



Salut à toué...

Désolé ça faisait un petit moment que je n'étais pas passé dans le coin, mais je te l'envoie sans problème.


Envoie moi juste ton mail par mp.


----------



## Combo (16 Juin 2005)

Yep, met le en fichier joint, ça fera un bon cas d'étude!

Merci!


----------



## vinflash (16 Juin 2005)

Via automator, j'ai trouvé une bidouille pour effacer les cd dvd re-writables depuis le finder, donc sans aller chercher l'utilitaire de disque.
La man½uvre : 
- control-clic sur le finder, automator créer un processus?
- Dans Automator, aller dans la bibliotheque, puis dans système, choisir un "graver un disque"
- Glisser le script dans la fenêtre de droite : conserver la fonction "Effacer d'abord", ne pas cocher les options.
- Pomme-s : enregistrer le module pour Finder, par exemple, commme "Effacer CD".
C'est fini! Insérer un support réinscriptible contenant déjà des données, control-clic sur celui-ci, Automator, Effacer CD?
Le processus se lance, efface et éjecte le support.
Ce qui serait bien c'est de trouvé la bidouille, pour que le support monte directement sur le bureau après effacement, pour pouvoir glisser-déposer les données à graver sans avoir à réinsérer le cd effacé.


----------



## je@nnot (16 Juin 2005)

ben le truc c'est qu'il faut d'abord choisir les choses à graver et puis après lancer ton script en mettant à la fin graver le contenu du dossier.

Mais ilk me semble que le dossier à graver du finder le fait bien et si le disque est plein te propose de l'effacer: Ca marche comme avec iDVD et graveur externe alors je pense que c'est pareil.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (16 Juin 2005)

vinflash a dit:
			
		

> Via automator, j'ai trouvé une bidouille pour effacer les cd dvd re-writables depuis le finder, donc sans aller chercher l'utilitaire de disque.
> La man½uvre :
> - control-clic sur le finder, automator créer un processus?
> - Dans Automator, aller dans la bibliotheque, puis dans système, choisir un "graver un disque"
> ...



Avant de poster, t'as lu combien de pages dans ce fil (à part celle-ci ?)


----------



## endavent (18 Juin 2005)

Alors là, je dois vraiment être neu neu  :rose: car ça fait plusieurs sites que je visite (dont celui d'Apple) et je parcours le forum avec les sujets qui se rapportent à Auomator. Tous parlent des possibilités de créations de scripts, mais je n'en vois aucun qui explique simplement comment on se sert des scripts créés ou téléchargés   

Concrètement, lorsqu'on a un script qui, par exemple, permet d'envoyer directement par mail un dossier ou un ensemble de fichiers, je pensais qu'en faisant un clic droit de souris sur la sélection, on avait un menu Automator et qu'on n'avait plus qu'à choisir le script.

Mais rien du tout de cela.

Alors, comment fait-on ?


----------



## kisco (18 Juin 2005)

tu ouvres ton processus Automator dans celui-ci

lorsqu'il est prêt tu fais menu Fichier > Enregistrer comme module

là vu que tu veux une action du Finder tu choisis "Finder" dans le menu déroulant.
Et tu le nommes du nom que tu le verras dans le menu contextuel.

voilà ton processus est disponible en controle-clic > Automator

il s'enregistre dans /ton_utilisateur/Bibliotheque/Workflows/Applications/Finder/

ça marche?


----------



## Leehalt (18 Juin 2005)

Kisco, toi qui a l'air doué en Automator (ou n'importe qui d'autre qui sait), sais-tu si les action du Finder supporte les expressions régulières? Par exemple quand j'ai besoin de renommer un ensemble de fichiers, l'utilisation d'expressions régulières me permettrait de rendre la sélection et le renommage beaucoup plus souple. Peut-être que l'utilisation de scripts shell ou Applescript dans Automator rendrait le support des expressions régulières possible?


----------



## kisco (18 Juin 2005)

déjà 1) je ne suis pas doué en automator 
et puis 2) aucune idée si les expressions régulières sont gérées!


----------



## endavent (18 Juin 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tu ouvres ton processus Automator dans celui-ci
> ............
> ça marche?



Merci, merci, merci


----------



## Combo (23 Juin 2005)

Salut!

Les actions d'Automator pour le Finder sont pratiques mais dès lors que l'on souhaite les utiliser sur plusieurs machines ça devient moins évident car les chemins des dossiers sur lesquels je voudrais effectuer mes actions diffèrent. Cela est sans doute dû au nom du attribué au DD ainsi qu'au nom de l'utilisateur.

Je sais qu'il est possible d'y remédier car le workflow Widget Mover téléchargeable ici le fait. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment. Une idée?

Merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Juin 2005)

est ce que cela semble possible de créer un workflow qui permettrait :
- d'aller chercher des images dans un dossier
- de les mettre dans ce meme ordre dans un document
- et d'enregistrer celui ci en pdf

? techniquement parlant ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

Précise quel ordre tu entends ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Précise quel ordre tu entends ?


ok , je reformule  
donc j'ai un dossier avec on va dire 2000 images jpg nommé (imaginons) 1, 2, 3, 4 (leur vrai nom c'est pas ca, mais créer le workflow pour les renommer je devrai y arriver) ..
j'aimerai qu'automator me les place dans un document (genre un doc word, une par page dans le bon ordre donc la 1 en premier puis la 2, etc .. enfin qu'il me sauve le doc au format pdf ...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

essaie ça ? http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/pdfconverter.html

Malheureusement apercu ne permet pas d'associer des pdfs ensemble...


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> essaie ça ? http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/pdfconverter.html
> 
> Malheureusement apercu ne permet pas d'associer des pdfs ensemble...



Pour fusionner des PDF : http://www.webmator.com/ShowRoom/Utilitaires/Utilitaires.html


----------



## Marco68 (26 Juin 2005)

Est-ce qu'avec Automator, je peux faire en sorte que Macjanitor se lance à des heures précises, si oui, comment ?


----------



## Combo (26 Juin 2005)

Salut!

Oui il est possible de lancer un script Automator à une heure précise. J'ai posé cette question quelques posts plus haut.   

Pour cela, il suffit d'enregistrer ton script comme module et de sélectionner Alarme iCal dans la liste déroulante "Module pour".


----------



## illicoo (27 Juin 2005)

Comment ça marche??????

pour info Apple ne fait pas le support sur automator, et comme d'habitude voir 
ARTICLE EN ANGLAIS....
pénible !

Je souhaites juste renommer des images en 001,002,003,004,......
quand je lance il me dit qu'il travaille mais rien dans mon dossier de destination ????

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## geoffrey (27 Juin 2005)

Va deja voir ICI pour un article en francais.

Sinon Google permet de specifier "Pages francophones"


----------



## Combo (6 Juillet 2005)

Salut!

Après quelques semaines d'apprentissages et de dur labeur , je fais part de quelques un de mes travaux sur Automator.

Chaque script est préfixé du nom du logiciel/domaine sur lequel il agit et est accompagné d'un fichier texte pour l'expliquer. Certains sont inspirés de workflows trouvés sur le net, d'autres comme "Safari - télécharger le 20minutes en PDF" sont de ma confection.

Complétez les et repostez les ici pour suivre leur évolution.

Perso j'ai une version plus aboutie de mon workflow "Safari - télécharger le 20minutes en PDF" pour ouvrir le PDF téléchargé avec Adobe Reader pour Palm OS afin de n'avoir plus qu'à appuyer sur le bouton de synchro de mon PDA pour lire le journal chaque matin. Mais il est également possible de lancer une impression automatique du PDF si vous ne disposez pas d'assistant de ce type.

Amusez vous bien!


----------



## Othon (8 Juillet 2005)

Hello a tous.
Apres une cuisante mesaventure ( DD 250 Go de l'imac HS ), je voulais savoir comment il etait possible d'automatiser une copie de ma phototeque sur mon ipod.
On m'a dit qu'automator pouvait etre ma planche de salut......
Qqu'un a deja fait un script faisant ca ?
J'ai lut tout le fil et des gens ont faitdes scripts pour sauvegarder sur CD, sur Idisk sur Ftp mais pas sur l'Ipod......

Des idees ?????

Ps : Je n'ai pas encore Tiger et donc je n'ai pas pu encore regarder automator... Mais si qqu'un a deja fait un script cela m'eviterai de le faire aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Est ce possible d'assembler des JPG dans un ordre puis de faire un PDF dans le même ordre


Ca serait plus simple pour des scans de bouquins  que je dois faire (je précise libres de droits)


----------



## djsebandseb (16 Juillet 2005)

salut les fan sd'automator.....

voila depuis que j'ai effectuer la maj de tiger j'ai un gros souci avec auto.....

j'explique:

j'ai fais un sript pour classer des photos il doit 

1 aller cherchr les fichiers
2 renommer le nom ( ds ce ca il demande si je veux faire une save des photo et modifier les copies, la je dis oui, save ds le bureau)
3 les deplacer dans un dosseir que je choisi.

jusque là facile  le hic c'est qu'il sauvegarde bien les photos dans le bureau pendant le sequence mais a la fin il les virent je ne sais où?????? quelqu'un peut-il m'aider????????


----------



## alargeau (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai lu le topic et je vous avoue que je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi vous avez choisi le titre "Comment utiliser Automator ?". Vous n'expliquez pas ,vous vous échangez vos "scripts" et vous réglez vos problèmes.
Moi perso je ne comprenais rien à Automator avant de lire le topic, et c'est pareil maintenant.
C'est bien dommage parce que ça a l'air vraiment bien.

PS : pour ceux qui sont comme moi, je viens de trouver ça Support Apple (en anglais)


----------



## Combo (17 Juillet 2005)

Ce qui se passe c'est que tous les posts concernant Automator sont regroupés dans celui-ci ce qui explique la confusion.

Au début, le sujet était simplement "Automator".

Le mieu pour comprendre de quoi le soft s'agit, c'est de pratiquer.

En gros, ce sont des actions propres à tel ou tel logiciel qui effectuent telle ou telle fonction. Les possibilités sont infinies.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2005)

Je crois qu'Automator mériterait une rubrique dans le Wiki   

mais je ne m'y collerais pas car je ne maîtrise pas assez Automator  :rateau:


----------



## djsebandseb (18 Juillet 2005)

ce qui est dommage dans ce forum c'est que l'on pose des questions et personne ne nous reponds   alors il est claire que c'est très confu.....

peut-eter qu'un site ou une rebrique serait ideal pour ce super logiciel.....


----------



## Combo (19 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> salut les fan sd'automator.....
> 
> voila depuis que j'ai effectuer la maj de tiger j'ai un gros souci avec auto.....
> 
> ...




Salut!

Il est vrai que ce post n'a pas eu de réponse, peut-être parce qu'il n'existe pas de réponse précise. Je vais tout de même tenter de t'éclairer...

Je te conseillerais de faire une recherche des noms de fichiers que tu as copier sur le bureau, avec Spotlight par exemple. Si tu ne les trouve pas sur ton bureau, c'est peut-être qu'ils ont été copiés ailleurs...

Joins une capture d'écran de ton workflow, je regarderai ça sans faute.


----------



## Combo (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce possible d'assembler des JPG dans un ordre puis de faire un PDF dans le même ordre
> 
> 
> Ca serait plus simple pour des scans de bouquins  que je dois faire (je précise libres de droits)



Salut l'Etudiant du 69 (ou en 69, à voir...   ),

Il est tout à fait possible de réaliser ce que tu souhaites avec Automator.

Pour cela, il faut que tu télécharges et installes l'action PDF converter ici.

Ensuite, dans le premier workflow tu n'as qu'à sélectionner les fichiers JPG à convertir en PDF pour les transmettre à Automator comme dans ma capture ci-jointe.

Après, dans le second workflow sélectionne les PDF fraichement créés pour les transmettre à Automator afin qu'il les assemble en une seule planche comme dans mon autre capture ci-jointe. N'oublie pas de déplacer le PDF assemblé car il est est créé dans un dossier temporaire privé.

Je pense que tu t'en sortiras, c'est très simple!


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Salut l'Etudiant du 69 (ou en 69, à voir...   ),
> 
> Il est tout à fait possible de réaliser ce que tu souhaites avec Automator.
> 
> ...


Est-ce possible que ce ne soit qu'un seul workflow?


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

Dans le deuxième workflow, les étapes 2 et 3 ne sont pas reliées, est-ce normal?


----------



## Combo (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce possible que ce ne soit qu'un seul workflow?



Si tu ne veux qu'un seul workflow, il te suffit de mettre les actions du second workflow à la suite du premier en remplaçant l'action "Obtenir les éléments Finder sélectionnés" par "Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués" (en spécifiant le répertoire de tes PDF), "Obtenir le contenu de dossiers" et "Filtrer les éléments du Finder" (en spécifiant les extensions PDF).

Si tu ne veux pas avoir à sélectionner tous tes fichiers JPG à convertir dans le premier workflow, remplace l'action "Obtenir les éléments Finder sélectionnés" par "Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués" (en spécifiant le répertoire de tes JPG), "Obtenir le contenu de dossiers" et "Filtrer les éléments du Finder" (en spécifiant les extensions JPG).

Tu trouveras un exemple ci-joint. Testes le et dis moi si ça roule pour toi, mais c'est très simple et logique à faire!


----------



## Combo (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le deuxième workflow, les étapes 2 et 3 ne sont pas reliées, est-ce normal?



Ce n'est pas grave si le lien est rompu, l'action fonctionne tout de même puisqu'elle traite les fichiers de tous les types.


----------



## djsebandseb (19 Juillet 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Il est vrai que ce post n'a pas eu de réponse, peut-être parce qu'il n'existe pas de réponse précise. Je vais tout de même tenter de t'éclairer...
> 
> ...



hello merci combo..j'avais pas penser au spot..... comme je suis utilisateur de mac (avant c'etait microchiot...) j'ai pas l'habitude.

pour le workflow jw l'ai pas sauvegarde mais j'ai une autre question..pour koi automator me met pas les numero a la suite? il garde les numero originaux des photos?????


----------



## Combo (19 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> hello merci combo..j'avais pas penser au spot..... comme je suis utilisateur de mac (avant c'etait microchiot...) j'ai pas l'habitude.
> 
> pour le workflow jw l'ai pas sauvegarde mais j'ai une autre question..pour koi automator me met pas les numero a la suite? il garde les numero originaux des photos?????



Euh, les numéros de quoi donc?... :mouais:


----------



## djsebandseb (19 Juillet 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Euh, les numéros de quoi donc?... :mouais:




les numero de classement....

exemple:

photo 1
        2
etc etc

lui me garde les numero de suite de l'appareil photo

ex:

photo 18
        19
etc

alors que j'aimerai qui les mettent à la suite depuis le 1........

merci


----------



## Combo (20 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> les numero de classement....
> 
> exemple:
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris, mais en tous cas ta une action qui peut renommer tes fichiers séquentiellement dans Automator. Applique la et tu obtiendras des fichiers avec les noms que tu désires.


----------



## djsebandseb (20 Juillet 2005)

oui ça j'ai vu "renommer fichier".
ce que je veux expliquer c'est que quand je prend une photo l'appareil me la nomme pict00012 par exemple  parceque  c'est la 12eme photo ok? ainsi de suite.
donc apres je selection mes photos, ça fait par exemple 12 à 36 et la je voudrai qui les classe dans un dossier mais de 1 à 24 et lui garde les numéro 12 à 36......c'est mieux comme j'ai expliquer


----------



## JediMac (20 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> oui ça j'ai vu "renommer fichier".
> ce que je veux expliquer c'est que quand je prend une photo l'appareil me la nomme pict00012 par exemple  parceque  c'est la 12eme photo ok? ainsi de suite.
> donc apres je selection mes photos, ça fait par exemple 12 à 36 et la je voudrai qui les classe dans un dossier mais de 1 à 24 et lui garde les numéro 12 à 36......c'est mieux comme j'ai expliquer


Bon Automator par si et Automator par là, d'accord ! Mais quand il y a un outil dispo, en français et gratuit, pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser  .


----------



## Combo (20 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> oui ça j'ai vu "renommer fichier".
> ce que je veux expliquer c'est que quand je prend une photo l'appareil me la nomme pict00012 par exemple  parceque  c'est la 12eme photo ok? ainsi de suite.
> donc apres je selection mes photos, ça fait par exemple 12 à 36 et la je voudrai qui les classe dans un dossier mais de 1 à 24 et lui garde les numéro 12 à 36......c'est mieux comme j'ai expliquer



Dans l'action 'Renommer les éléments du Finder' tu as plusieures options, notamment celle qui te permet de rendre séquentiel tes noms de fichiers (photo1.xxx, photo2.xxx, photo3.xxx, etc...).

Si tu ne veux que les numéros en guise de nom de fichier, sélectionne le radio bouton 'nouveau nom' et laisse blanc le champs de texte situé à sa droite ce qui te donnera 1.xxx, 2.xxx, 3.xxx.

Si tu veux que les numéros inférieurs à 10 soient suffixés d'un 0, coche la case 'Transformer tous les nombres en nombres de X chiffres'. Je te le conseille car c'est plus simple à classer par nom de fichier dans le Finder ensuite.   

Si tu as un doute sur le résultat que tu vas obtenir, un exemple est écrit en bas de l'action.

C'est très simple, tout est indiqué dans les options de l'action!   

J'espère avoir répondu à tes attentes. Je te joins un workflow en guise d'exemple.


----------



## Combo (20 Juillet 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Bon Automator par si et Automator par là, d'accord ! Mais quand il y a un outil dispo, en français et gratuit, pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser  .



En effet il existe des softs, gratuits ou payant, qui permettent de renommer des fichiers en masse.

Le blème c'est qu'ils ne font que ça. Par conséquent, si tu as 100 fichiers PNG à renommer de 001.png à 100.png avec Renamer et à convertir en JPG avec un script Photoshop par exemple, il te faudra faire 2 opérations, sans compter le temps passé à démarrer les 2 softs, aller chercher tes fichiers sur ton disque dur pour les traiter, etc...  :rose: 

L'intérêt avec Automator c'est que tu fais ces 2 opérations en 1 seule fois. De plus, les workflows sont totalement intégrés à l'OS puisque tu peux les enregistrer en tant que module.

Ainsi, si tu enregistres un workflow qui te renomme tes fichiers en masse en tant que module du Finder, tu n'as plus qu'à sélectionner les fichiers à renommer, cliquer droit dessus puis choisir le nom de ton workflow dans la liste de choix 'Automator'. Simple!


----------



## djsebandseb (21 Juillet 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'action 'Renommer les éléments du Finder' tu as plusieures options, notamment celle qui te permet de rendre séquentiel tes noms de fichiers (photo1.xxx, photo2.xxx, photo3.xxx, etc...).
> 
> Si tu ne veux que les numéros en guise de nom de fichier, sélectionne le radio bouton 'nouveau nom' et laisse blanc le champs de texte situé à sa droite ce qui te donnera 1.xxx, 2.xxx, 3.xxx.
> 
> ...



merci Combo j'ai trouvé    à plus


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une question:
> automator pourrait il me permettre d'avoir un script faisant, à la demande, un export de photos depuis iphoto en redimensionnant et en les balançant automatiquement sur un serveur web?




je suis aussi interessé par ceci

personne a donnée une  reponse ?

merci


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis aussi interessé par ceci
> 
> personne a donnée une  reponse ?
> 
> merci


Oui il peut faire ça
j'ai déjà vu le workflow quelque part, mais je ne sais plus où   :rose:


----------



## kathy h (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, comme je suis sous tiger depuis peu, j'ai voulu essayer Automator en suivant un exemple de flux de travaux , exemple donné sur Mac OS X facile  ( ou je sais ...lol) 

1) première action : j'ai glissé déposé quelques photos ( 5 , c'est juste pour un essai d'Automator  en fait )

2) deuxième action : je selectionne Aperçu et je glisse l'action " redimensionner les images " et je choisi 80 % 

3) 3ème action : faire de ces photos un diaporama quickTime : je selectionne donc quickTime palyer dans Application et je glisse sur la fenêtre des " flux de travaux" l'action " créer un diaporama QuickTime.


et j'appui sur "exécuter" et là ça commence et puis à la fin j'ai le message suivant : 

"fichier introuvable (- 43 ) "

qui peut m'expliquer quel est le problème , c'est quoi ce fichier introuvable.???

Pour mon premier essai c'est pas concluant , un truc aussi simple et déjà un message d'erreur   

Edit : j'ai voulu refaire la même chose avec d'autres photos ( 2 seulement ) et même message à l'Exécution :
Fichier introuvable ( -43 )

ça veut dire quoi que Automator ne veut pas fonctionner sur mon ordi??? ah non alors


----------



## djsebandseb (26 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, comme je suis sous tiger depuis peu, j'ai voulu essayer Automator en suivant un exemple de flux de travaux , exemple donné sur Mac OS X facile  ( ou je sais ...lol)
> 
> 1) première action : j'ai glissé déposé quelques photos ( 5 , c'est juste pour un essai d'Automator  en fait )
> 
> ...





hello,,

es-tu sur d'avoir fait un copier coller des fichiers ou est-ce seulement un raccourci que tu as copié dans automator???????


----------



## kathy h (26 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> hello,,
> 
> es-tu sur d'avoir fait un copier coller des fichiers ou est-ce seulement un raccourci que tu as copié dans automator???????




j'ai glissé déposé les photos.

Mais il paraît que c'est un bug d'Automator et que l'action créer un diaporama QuickTime ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## Guillaume S (28 Juillet 2005)

Je voulais  (veux ;-) associer des applescript aux règles que Mail peut gérer. J'ai donc créer d'une nouvelle règle, choisis des critères et sélectionner une "application" créée avec Automator (j'ai aussi essayer avec un enregistrement en mode workflow).

Cela ne fonctionne pas. Je précise que:

ma règle fonctionne - vérification avec une colorisation des messages;
mon application automator est simple: affichage d'un dialogue signalant l'arrivée d'un message (on commence simple pour tester d'éventuels problèmes ;-)

Est-ce à dire que les règles de Mail ne peuvent lancer des applications créées avec Automator?


----------



## kathy h (6 Août 2005)

une idée : une personne a t'elle créé un site web afin de regrouper tous les processus créé pas de membre de macgé ou autre ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Août 2005)

palmagora a dit:
			
		

> Je réalise régulièrement une sauvegarde de mes répertoires iPhoto, iTunes, Sequences et je zippe Documents sur un disque externe. J'ai fait le WorkFlow de sauvegarde facilement.
> 
> Automator réalise automatiquement la copie de ces répertoires sur mon disque externe dans un répertoire "Dernière Sauvegarde" mais j'aurais aimé qu'il appele le répertoire "Sauvegarde du" avec la date du jour mais impossible de trouver comment faire.
> 
> ...





Je suppose que la réponse t'a été donnée depuis, mais je n'ai pas tout lu, donc je te la donne quand même,  on sait jamais... 

c'est simple:
 tu ajoutes en dernier " renommer des éléments du finder" et là tu vas pouvoir choisir le nom
 " sauvegarde" avec la date de la sauvegarde: il y a plusieurs possibilités de format de date 


je n'avais pas vu ton post mais j'ai réalisé un process Automator qui me permet de sauvegarder toutes les modifications qui ont été faites dans mon dossier nommé  " professionnel " ou " courrier" 

C'est dans " Finder" 
1 - "rechercher des éléments du finder" : là je choisi le dossier concerné et j'indique "modifications" faites depuis "aujourd'hui" ( puisque il se  lance tout seul tous les matins  à 9 h ) 
2 -" Créer une archive" 
3 - "copier des éléments du finder" ( avec options à choisir )
4 -et ce qu'il te manquait = "renommer des éléments du finder"=  ( tu peux choisir le nom de l'archive  avec la date de modification  ) 

et pour finir si on veut que cette sauvegarde se lance toute seule ( astuce vue dans iCreate)

5 - Ajouter le processus à iCal : on enregistre comme un "Module" pour" iCal".
et  ical se lance automatiquement.
On fixe l'heure d'exécution du processus et toujours dans ical on déroule la liste et on selectionne : "tous les jours"
Une astuce : j'ai créé un nouveau calendrier dans ical afin que ces évenements ne soient pas mélangés avec mon emploi du temps , c'est  dans ce calendrier que j'enregistre les modules Automator  pour ical. c'est pratique. 

voilà et ça marche super bien.

J'ai des sauvegardes automatiques journalières qui ne concernent que ce qu'il y a de nouveau par rapport à la veille. vraiment bien comme process..  


En document joint mon process. IL vous reste juste à choisir vos propres dossiers ou documents à sauvegarder et ou et ensuite d'enregistrer comme module ical


----------



## JulesB (8 Décembre 2005)

Yop ! 

je suis connement novice avec Totomator et je cherche le moyen de faire ceci:

-décompresser mes fichiers mp3 en AIFF, puis,
-les recompresser en AAC avec un taux de compression plus élevé,
-le tout en effacant les mp3 pour les remplacer par les mêmes en AAC dans le même dossier

zavez une idée ?


----------



## Combo (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut JulesB!

Penses-tu utiliser iTunes pour réaliser ce processus? Sinon, je te le conseille!  

Il est tout à fait possible d'exécuter ce que tu demandes. Pour cela, tu devras au prélable télécharger et installer le pack d'action réalisé par Doug Adams le spécialiste des Apple Script pour iTunes à la page suivante : http://www.dougscripts.com/itunes/scripts/scripts12.php.

Ensuite, tu verra de nouvelles actions dans la rubrique iTunes de Automator comme 'Chosse Encoder' ou 'Convert Tracks' si tu vois ce que je veux dire.  

Finalement, tu n'as plus qu'à constituer ton processus.

Sélectionne dans iTunes les morceaux que tu souhaites réencoder et lance le script que j'ai fourni en pièce jointe.

Au passage je t'ai supprimé la phase intermédiaire qui consistait à décompresser tes MP3 en AIFF car tu peux convertir directement un MP3 en AAC mais pour info, tu ne gagneras pas en qualité puisque le MP3 est un format dit 'destructeur'. Ce que tu as perdu en qualité, tu ne pourras pas le retrouver même si tu décompresse en AIFF...


----------



## JulesB (10 Décembre 2005)

BigUp Combo ça roule !!  

  dommage pour le mp3.
Est-ce que  le AAC est destructeur? et quels sont les formats non-dstructeurs?


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2005)

Quasiment tous les formats sont destructeurs. Sauf ceux considérés 'lossless', bien sûr. Apple en propose un avec iTunes. Mais bien entendu, le gain de place doit être plutôt minime.


----------



## tractopel (11 Décembre 2005)

je reviens d'un pays qui a un décalage horaire avec la France. J'ai oublié de modifier l'heure sur mon appareil photo pour tenir compte de l'heure du pays où je me trouvais.
comment puis-je avec automator modifier la date de création de mes photos pour qu'elle corresponde à l'heure locale ?


----------



## Combo (11 Décembre 2005)

Salut Tractopel!

A ma connaissance il n'est pas possible de modifier la date de création d'une photo car elle ne font ni partie de l'EXIF ni de l'IPTC. A mon avis c'est parque ce n'est pas une info de meta-donnée mais une info binaire enregistrée dans le fichier.

Si tu as Photoshop CS ou CS2, tu peux télécharger et installer le pack d'action pour Photoshop à l'adresse suivante : http://www.completedigitalphotography.com/index.php?p=339. Les actions apparaitront ensuite dans la rubrique Photoshop CS de Automator. Une sert notamment à modifier en série les IPTC de tes photos, ça peut t'aider à préciser les infos de tes photos...


----------



## JulesB (12 Décembre 2005)

Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux scinder ce thread en 2 parties ?
-une partie tutoriale
-une partie avec exemples, questions et autres....
Ce serait plus clair pour ceux qui débutent   :rose: 

Justement, z'auriez pas des liens vers des tutoriaux (en français et pour OS X si possible) ? :rateau: 

*p.s.* le lien vers Automat'web est mort.
j'ai trouvé ce lien mais apparemment c'est pour OS 9 http://www.improvision.com/pdfs/guides/Automator.pdf
Ultra hors sujet. Pas la peine de mettre ce genre de lien 
daffyb


----------



## JulesB (12 Décembre 2005)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> BigUp Combo ça roule !!



 heu en fait non, automator me dit ça:
Certaines ressources requises sont absentes de ce document processus :
Convert tracks
Choose encoder
Automator n'a pas pu trouver une action installée de ce nom.

:rose: ouups! j'ai rien dit....


----------



## two (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour j'utilise iTunes avec une sortie son 'airtines' et pour écouter un mp3 avant de le faire passer sur l'ampli connecté à la borne airport j'effectue l'opération suivante :
-dans itunes :  ctrl-click sur le moceau puis 'afficher le fichier du morceau'
-dans la fenetre du finder ainsi ouverte : selectionner le fichier puis lancer l'appercu du morceau 

cela me permet d'ecouter les mp3 au casque avant de les diffuser sur les enceintes mais ce processus a 2 défauts -plusieurs clicks sont nécessaires pour lancer une lecture
- il faut systématiquement fermer les fenetres ainsi ouvertes si on ne veut pas se trouver rapidement sumergé

ma question est la suivante: comment utiliser automator pour faire cette préécoute simplement en cliquant sur une icone (ou mieux en faisant un drag and drop du mp3 a partir d'iTunes vers cette meme icone) placée soit dans le dock soit dans la barre des menus?


----------



## Combo (12 Décembre 2005)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> heu en fait non, automator me dit ça:
> Certaines ressources requises sont absentes de ce document processus :
> Convert tracks
> Choose encoder
> ...



As-tu installé le pack d'action de Doug Adams comme je te l'avais dis? Car si les actions sont introuvables, c'est qu'elles ne sont pas installées ou correctement installées.


----------



## JulesB (16 Décembre 2005)

:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

hé hé hé, j'crois bien que t'a raison....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

J'ai créé un processus automator dans le finder, que j'ai par la suite effacé. Mais, il reste apparent quand je clic-droit. Comment faire pour le retirer?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2005)

Scusi, doublon...


----------



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

Salut!

Alors j'explique les donnée du problème, et vous me dites si c'est faisable ou non.

J'ai téléchargé plein de fichiers son avec tous les bruits et sifflements que R2-D2 fait des les star wars. Je voudrais qu'ils soient utilisés lors des sons d'alerte. Le problème est qu'on ne peut selectionner qu'un seul son et pas plusieurs dans le panneau de préférence "son" pour les sons d'alerte et que moi je voudrais qu'il change de temps en temps (l'idéal aurait été qu'il en choisisse un au hasard à chaque fois).

Donc, dans la situation actuelle, j'ai plein de fichiers de type xyz.aiff dans mon repertoire "sound".
Il y a un fichier que je nomme truc.aiff, et c'est ce fichier qui est utilisé pour les son d'alerte.

Serait-il possible de créer un script pour qu'il renomme toute les 5 ou 6 heures le fichiers truc.aiff en xyz.aiff, et qu'il en prenne un au hasard parmi ma liste de xyz.aiff et qu'il le nomme truc.aiff?


Je sais pas si c'est très clair......


----------



## Combo (16 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Oui, c'est tout à fait possible.

Pour cela, il faut au préalable télécharger une action qui va te permettre une sélection au hasard d'un son ici et une action qui va te permettre de renommer simplement un élément du Finder en un nom que tu lui aura spécifié (truk.aiff ou xyz.aiff) ici.

Ensuite, tu n'as qu'à les associer et à utiliser l'action "obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués" en les mettant dans l'ordre et en enregistrant en tant que module de iCal à exécuter toutes les 6 heures.

Je te joins un exemple, n'oublie pas de remplacer les chemins de fichiers et dossier par les tiens!


----------



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes!!!!! On y est preque!!!!!!!!!
Par contre petit problème: Forcément, la première fois ça fonctionne bien, mais dès la deuxième fois, il refuse de renommer l'ancien fichier en xyz.aiff, puisqu'il en existe déja un autre!

En fait, peut importe le nom qu'il lui donne. Serait-il possible de mettre un nom aléatoire, de manière à être sur qu'il n'existe pas déja un fichier du même nom dans le repertoire?


Sinon, on y est presque! C'est génial!
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à exécuter ce script de manière récurrente (toute les 10 ou 20 minutes.....) mais ce ne doit pas être très compliqué ça.....


----------



## Combo (16 Avril 2006)

Si tu veux définir un nom unique, je te conseille alors d'utiliser l'action "Renommer les élements du Finder" en ajoutant le nombre de secondes écoulées depuis minuit au nom de fichier grace au choix du même nom dans le menu format. Je te joins un exemple.

Pour exécuter le script à intervale régulier, il faut l'enregistrer en tant que module pour iCal et paramétrer son lancement avec les choix que te propose le logiciel. A toi de voir quelles sont les options qui t'intéressent.


----------



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

Et ben, voila! ca marche! Yepeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
Mon powerbook s'est transformé en R2D2 (Artoo pour les intimes)
Merci beaucoup de ton aide!
maintenant je poste une question sur le forum osx pour que l'application que j'ai créé s'exécute à intervalle régulier et c'est tou bon!

Merci encore et bravo!


----------



## Combo (17 Avril 2006)

Je t'ai indiqué 2 fois comment exécuter le script à intervalle régulier, tu ne lis pas mes messages jusqu'au bout?...


----------



## tib51 (17 Avril 2006)

Excuse moi je n'avais pas répondu à cette proposition.
En fait j'ai bien essayé, mais cela ne me convient pas vraiment car ça m'embête de "polluer" mes calendrier (j'en ai déja pas mal) avec quelquechose qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec mes cours et mes rendez-vous....
Je trouve qu'iCal est déja suffisement lourd au démarrage comme cela....
Et comme je commence à envisager la possibilité d'exécuter le script toute les heures, ça risque de faire lourd dans iCal.....
Je préfererai un autre système moins lourd.....
Ne t'inquiète pas, vu la vitesse à laquelle tu as solutionné mon problème, non seulement je te lis jusqu'au bout, mais je bois tes paroles ;-)


----------



## Combo (17 Avril 2006)

Ok. En effet, ça peut polluer ton agenda, mais à mon avis c'est la solution la plus adaptée et la mieux intégrée pour ce que tu veux faire.

Pour ma part, j'ai créé une catégorie dans iCal que j'ai appelé "Software" dans laquelle j'y place tous mes scrpits Automator à exécuter et j'ai décoché cette case pour ne pas l'afficher et ainsi "dépolluer" mon agenda.

A toi de voir quelle intégration te semble la plus efficace.


----------



## UnAm (17 Avril 2006)

coucou, c'est moi 
je découvre peu à peu automator, mais je suis loin de la maîtrise totale, même partiel du sujet!

depuis bien longtemps, je cherche un moyen de jouer un son à la fermeture de ma session, mais en vain 
je voudrais en faire de même à l'ouverture: là, j'avais pensé à iTunes, & mettre le son désiré dans le menu "ouverture" du panneau comptes des Préférences système, mais, quand mon son est joué, il passe à la chanson suivante... pas cool 

Donc voilà, si vous avez deux ou trois p'tites idées, je suis preneur 
Merci.


----------



## tib51 (17 Avril 2006)

Finalement j'ai utilisé CronniX, qui est parfait pour ce que je veux faire.
Comme ça je n'ai pas à avoir un agenda avec une alarme toutes les demi heure.
CronniX est, à mon sens, plus élégant et adapté pour ce que je veux faire!


----------



## tib51 (18 Avril 2006)

Par contre, je continue mes demandes....
est il possible que, lors de l'exécution de l'application créée avec automator, tout se fasse de manière transparente, à savoir:

- Qu'il n'y ait pas l'affichage de l'application dans la barre des tâches, à gauche.
- Qu'il n'y ait pas l'état de l'avancement de l'état à coté de la date, avec le petit panneau stop et la description de ce qu'il est en train de faire.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Combo (18 Avril 2006)

Salut.

A ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible car Automator fonctionne ainsi.

Par contre, je crois savoir que tu peux éditer le code AppleScript qui est exécuté en attachant l'action à un dossier et en cliquant sur "modifier l'action attachée à ce dossier" (ou l'équivalent de mémoire, je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux) et donc enregistrer ensuite ce code en tant que application dans l'éditeur de script.

Ainsi tu n'auras déjà plus le statut d'exécution dans la barre d'état. Pour ce qui est de l'affichage dans le dock, tu n'a qu'à placer l'application récemment créée dans un coin près de la corbeille et tu ne sera pas dérangé lorsqu'elle se lancera.

C'est de la bidouille mais j'ai pas mieu pour ta bidouille sonore.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2006)

Perso, j'aurais aimé utiliser Automator pour monter une image disque puis ensuite lancer le programme qui en a besoin, malheureusement Automator est trop rapide et lance le programme avant que l'image disque soit montée ce qui fait que le programme se met en mode démo vu qu'il ne voit pas l'image disque montée. Comment résoudre ce petit problème. Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui m'apporteraient une solution...


----------



## Combo (18 Avril 2006)

Il y a une action "mettre en pause" dans la catégorie Automator.

Spécifie un nombre de seconde qui te semble assez grand pour que ton image disque ai le temps de monter et le tour est joué.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une action "mettre en pause" dans la catégorie Automator.
> 
> Spécifie un nombre de seconde qui te semble assez grand pour que ton image disque ai le temps de monter et le tour est joué.


Merci beaucoup, je testerais demain car ce soir je suis HS...


----------



## TosHoP 974 (19 Avril 2006)

Salut 
je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de redimensionner une image tiff ( la faire passer de 20Mo environ à 6Mo ) grâce à Automator...et sinon est ce qu'il existe des actions à télécharger pour y parvenir...
Merci d'avance

Ps:désolé si c est déjà bu, j ai pas eu le courage de me taper les 11 pages...


----------



## Combo (19 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Tu veux redimmensionner sa taille en pixel, ou bien tu veux alléger son poid en appliquant une compression TIFF plus élevée?

Si tu veux faire la première solution, tu as une action "Redimmensionner les images" dans la catégorie Aperçu.


----------



## TosHoP 974 (20 Avril 2006)

Salut Combo
j ai bien vu l'action "redimensionner les images" mais il ne propose que 50%, ce qui m'intéresse çà serait de pouvoir trouver une action qui me mette toutes mes images ( qui font en moyenne 20 Mo) à 6Mo en les laissant en tiff avec une compression nulle.Je bosse dans un studio de prise de vue, je traite des dizaines de photos par jours et j en ai marre de devoir reduire leur taille à chaque fois dans photoshop...y a pas une action qui puisse faire çà ?? comme un script dans toshop ? ou bien un logiciel ? 

Merci pour ton aide.
@+


----------



## Combo (20 Avril 2006)

Tu veux réduire le poid d'une image sans la redimmensionner ni la compresser?...

Je ne remet pas en doute tes connaissances en traitement de l'image vu que tu bosses dans un studio mais sache que c'est impossible. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer?...

Pour réduire le poid d'une image avec les mêmes dimmensions et le même format, tu dois obligatoirement appliquer une compression. C'est ce que fait Photoshop avec les optimisations, mais la différence à l'oeil nu est imperceptible.

Si tu veux automatiser ce traitement, Photoshop possède un panneau script qui te permet cela. Effectue les actions répétitives sur une image et enregistre le script. Ensuite, tu n'a plus qu'à ouvrir toutes les images que tu souhaites traiter dans Photoshop, applique le script et c'est parti.

Si tu veux le faire avec Automator (puisque c'est le sujet de ce topic  ), tu peux télécharger le pack d'action pour Photoshop ici et à toi de te constituer un petit workflow. Perso je ne l'ai pas testé encore mais ça ma l'air complet.

Post le résultat de ton travail ici à l'ocase!


----------



## TosHoP 974 (21 Avril 2006)

Salut Combo
Merci pour ton lien mais il ne marche que pour Cs2 (et pas Cs1 )...Tu as raison,il est impossible de réduire une image sans la redimensionner ou la compresser.Ce qui m'intéresse serait de savoir s'il existe un moyen de réduire n'importe quelle image (quelque soit sa taille en Mo )pour l amener à 6 Mo environ. Je traite des packshoots tous les jours , les images font environ 30Mo, je doit souvent les recadrer et les réduire pour les envoyer a la chromie.Les scripts sous photoshop ne conviennent pas ( ils ne tiennent pas compte des différences de tailles aléatoires des images ni de leurs disposition-verticales ou horizontales ) , existe-il une manip,une action sous Automator,un programme ou de la poudre de perlinpimpim pour me faire gagner du temps ????
Merci encore pour ton aide 
A+


----------



## Combo (21 Avril 2006)

Ok. Il existe le pack d'action pour Photoshop CS1 ici.

Si les valeurs de recadrage et de redimmensionnement sont variables, il est très difficile d'automatiser ces actions. Si tu as des photos similaires, regroupe les et applique leur les actions que tu souhaites. Je ne vois pas d'autres solutions.


----------



## TosHoP 974 (21 Avril 2006)

Ok merci Combo ;je vais essayer çà...
je te tiens au courant si çà marche..


----------



## TosHoP 974 (21 Avril 2006)

bon bah çà marche pas...  (il me demande d'avoir Cs2 )
@+


----------



## Madmac (21 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,

est-il possible de commander "captain FTP" avec automator ?
l'idée serait de créer des archives de dossier à sauvegarder, de lancer le logiciel, de copier les archives sur le serveur de sauvegarde... de fermer le logiciel.

merci


----------



## Arkats (2 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Toute l'après-midi, Atomator ça a été l'Horror !!

Et pourtant c'est pas ben compliqué ce que je veux :

Je souhaite reformater des photos pour les mettre sur mon Palm.

Précisement, le dossier avec les photos est sur mon bureau. Je souhaite qu'elles soient mise au format 320x480 à 72 dpi et réenregistrées à la place des anciennes.

Alors j'ai - en 1/ Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués - en 2/ j'utilise le Resize Image de Photoshop CS Action Pack et puis - en 3/ le Render du même Action Pack (vu dans les exemples)

Le Render ne fonctionne pas (?!), j'ai esayer plein de variantes mais toujours il mouline puis le script s'interrompt car trop long en temps. J'ai essayé de nombreuses autres actions mais rien n'y fait mes photos d'origines n'ont pas changé. Souvent les processus que j'ai crée fonctionnent mais en fait rien (?!)

Alors, aidez moi pour que je puisse reprendre une vie normale...


----------



## Arkats (2 Mai 2006)

J'ai utilisé comme précisé dans la notice de Photoshop Action Pack l'action "Open" (en 2/ après "Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués" mais rien n'y fait !!

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## draekjin (7 Mai 2006)

hello, voilà j'ai une petite question. En fait j'ai un dossier (musique) avec des tonnes de sous dossiers. Mon but est d'étiquetter tout ça. Le problème c'est qu'avec automator je n'arrive pas à appliquer mon script sur les sous-dossiers des sous-dossiers...... 

En gros je rentre dans mon dossier "musique" je sélectionne les sous dossiers et je mets en route le script... J'ai donc mes sous-dossiers étiquetter mais pas les sous-dossiers des sous dossier !!! ............. Bon ok je m'explique mal mais j'èspère que vous aurez compris mon problème.


----------



## Combo (7 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Coche la case "Répéter pour chaque sous-dossier trouvé" dans l'action "Obtenir le contenu de dossier".


----------



## draekjin (7 Mai 2006)

oui c'est ce que j'ai fait mais ça ne marche pas .... En fait en premier je place "obtenir les éléments indiqué" je sélectionne mon dossier musique ensuite je met "Obtenir le contenu de dossier" et pour finir le truc pour étiquitter .... Ba sa marche pas .... Sa m'étiquette même pas le premier dossier musique.... Sauf si j'enlève "Obtenir le contenu de dossier", la mon dossier musique est étiquetté mais pas les sous-dossier .... 

Bug ?


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous, 
Les mystères de l'informatique. 
J'ai fait une suite d'actions pour renommer les photos : changement du nom du fichier puis ajout d'un numéro pour les rendre séquentiel. Automator les numérote de deux en deux 1-3-5 ou 2-4-5. 
Originale la suite numérique ... mais bon c'est pas ce que je lui demande :rateau: :hein: .
Si l'un(e) d'entre vous à une idée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mai 2006)

C'est pascal 77 qu'il te faut --> ici


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un problème avec Automator: j'ai fait un script pour un back up de certains dossier su r mon ipod
le voici en pièce jointe. mais il y a un problème, le fichier qui doit être sauvé sur le volume ne s'y trouve pas après l'exécution du script????
Je vois aussi que le lien entre l'action 1: Ical et la seconde: Finder reste rouge????
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

Il faut bien enregistrer le script comme module et puis choisir Ical???


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

Tu t'es un peu emm&#233;l&#233; les p&#233;dales :

iCal sert &#224; d&#233;clencher un script si on le veut. Mais il ne s'agit pas de mettre une action iCal dans ton script, mais d'associer ton script &#224; un &#233;v&#233;nement dans iCal.

Suis-je clair ?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Janvier 2007)

donc, je supprime l'&#233;tape Ical et je met un &#233;v&#233;nement dans Ical qui ouvre un script?
c'est &#231;a?


EDIT: c'est bon, &#231;a marche.... je vais pouvoir r&#233;aliser mes sauvegardes automatiquement!!!!
cooooool Automator, c'est mon premier script et je trouve d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a formidable!


Merci Starmac....
au fait, tu conna&#238;trais pas un script pour rechercher les doublons dans Itunes, les s&#233;lectionner puis les effacer????

Merci encore


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

man cron
man rsync


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> man cron
> man rsync



Wablief?


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette te sugg&#232;re d'&#233;tudier le fonctionnement des commandes unix cron et rsync.

Au fait : itunes a une fonctioin permettant d'afficher les &#233;l&#233;ments en double...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> supermoquette te suggère d'étudier le fonctionnement des commandes unix cron et rsync.
> 
> Au fait : itunes a une fonctioin permettant d'afficher les éléments en double...



pour Rsync et cron, je viens de survoler quelques pages sur le net mais rien n'y fait, je ne suis pas très doué pour manier ce langage.... en gros, je n'y comprends rien!!!
c'est pas grave... avec le temps .... (comme disait l'autre)


pour la commande Doublons dans Itunes, je l'utilise, mais c'est fastidieux de devoir supprimer un à un chacun des éléments!


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

en maintenant la touche cmd tandis que tu cliques tu peux faire des s&#233;lections discontinues...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> en maintenant la touche cmd tandis que tu cliques tu peux faire des s&#233;lections discontinues...



c'est juste, c'est un peu plus rapide!


une autre question sur automator.... (je n'arr&#234;te pus)

j'utilise ici un workflow t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur le forum (dans les premi&#232;res pages de ce post) qui cr&#233;e un archive &#224; partir d'un fichier s&#233;lectionn&#233;, l'enregistre sur le bureau, le joint &#224; un nouveau message et ensuite le met &#224; la corbeille...
Le probl&#232;me: l'action mettre &#224; la corbeille ne fonctionne pas, et ce m&#234;me en ayant &#233;dit&#233; le script depuis mon propre poste???? (en plus, automator marque d'un petit "v" vert chacune des action alors que cette derni&#232;re n'est pas r&#233;alis&#233;e???


une id&#233;e???


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Janvier 2007)

voici l'illustration du flow:


----------



## SeraphinLampion (25 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; automator, mais ce n'est pas bien clair pour moi.
Lorsqu'on controle clique sur un fichier, on a un menu contextuel. (mettre &#224; la corbeille, ouvrir, lire les informations, etc). Je voudrais en rajouter un (d&#233;placer dans la corbeille du r&#233;seau) car lorsqu'on veut mettre &#224; la corbeille un fichier du r&#233;seau, ca ne marche pas.
Est ce possible avec automator? Sinon je rouvre mon livre applescript, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre possible en apple script.


----------



## SeraphinLampion (25 Janvier 2007)

Aujourd'hui, je fais les questions et les r&#233;ponses. C'est hyperfacile avec automator! Sur macfr.com AliGator donne la solution suivante: http://forums.macfr.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=454


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Salut.

J'ai parcouru tout ce fil, et ya pas... automator je ne pige pas. 

J'aimerais faire un truc très simple : 

Je voudrais que tous les jours à la même heure, itunes se lance et télécharge les podcasts auxquels je suis abonné...

J'ai compris qu'il fallait mettre un événement quotidien dans ical.
Ca, c'est fait. 
J'ai trouvé un script pour itunes sur un site (dont le lien est donné sur une autre page) qui s'appelle "get available podcasts episodes".
Bon, ça doit être ce que je cherche, je l'ai mis dans le dossier scripts de itunes.
J'ai demandé à ical de lancer ce script à chaque fois, en guise d'alarme, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il faut que ical soit actif pour que ça marche...
Or si je ne pense pas à télécharger mes podcasts tous les jours, jene vais pas penser non plus à lancer ical, c'est idiot...


A partir de là, je coince.
Je pense qu'automator doit pouvoir faire ça très simplement, mais je ne vois pas...

Ya-t-il un tutoriel simple quelquepart, ou quelqu'un a-t-il une idée? Parce que l'aide automator, pardon.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

Tu t'es abonn&#233; aux podcasts? Demande aux pr&#232;f. syst. de lancer Itunes &#224; l'ouverture de ton mac. Pas besoin d'Automator pour &#231;a.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu t'es abonn&#233; aux podcasts? Demande aux pr&#232;f. syst. de lancer Itunes &#224; l'ouverture de ton mac. Pas besoin d'Automator pour &#231;a.


Oui mais mon ordi reste souvent allum&#233; plusieurs jours d'affil&#233;e, donc &#231;a ne marche pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui mais mon ordi reste souvent allum&#233; plusieurs jours d'affil&#233;e, donc &#231;a ne marche pas...


Idem. 
Laisse Itunes tourner alors. Il v&#233;rifiera tout seul la mise en ligne de nouveaux podcasts. (t'es all&#233; voir dans les pr&#233;f. d'Itunes pour configurer la p&#233;riodicit&#233; d'actualisation des podcasts?)

_edit : Itunes activ&#233; et en pause ne consomme pas ou tr&#232;s peu de cpu. _


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Idem.
> Laisse Itunes tourner alors. Il v&#233;rifiera tout seul la mise en ligne de nouveaux podcasts. (t'es all&#233; voir dans les pr&#233;f. d'Itunes pour configurer la p&#233;riodicit&#233; d'actualisation des podcasts?)
> 
> _edit : Itunes activ&#233; et en pause ne consomme pas ou tr&#232;s peu de cpu. _


Ben pour &#234;tre s&#251;r j'ai mis "toutes les heures". 

mais m&#234;me, le probl&#232;me reste entier : je peux oublier itunes pendant une semaine d'affil&#233;e, et me rendre compte apr&#232;s coup que j'ai loup&#233; une semaine de podcasts importants...

Il y a certainement un moyen de demander &#224; mon mac de faire &#231;a tout seul (et surtout d'y penser, je lui fais plus confiance qu'&#224; moi) mais je s&#232;che complet...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

eh bien tu cr&#233;e un petit script pour quitter iTunes &#224; une heure o&#249; tu ne l'utilises pas habituellement
et un second pour le relancer.

tu associes ces scripts &#224; deux &#233;v&#232;nements iCal et tu fais en sorte qu'il se succ&#232;dent tous les jours &#224; quelques minutes d'intervalle.

Ca devrait suffir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> eh bien tu cr&#233;e un petit script pour quitter iTunes &#224; une heure o&#249; tu ne l'utilises pas habituellement
> et un second pour le relancer.
> 
> tu associes ces scripts &#224; deux &#233;v&#232;nements iCal et tu fais en sorte qu'il se succ&#232;dent tous les jours &#224; quelques minutes d'intervalle.
> ...


Merci Starmac, mais je viens de trouver. 

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait que je d&#233;coche "d&#233;sactiver les alarmes lorsque ical est inactif" dans les pref d'ical.
Donc j'ai mis une alarme quotidienne dans ical avec "1 minute avant>ouvrir le fichier>itunes" en guise d'alarme.
Donc il fait &#231;a tous les jours &#224; 20H59.
J'ai param&#233;tr&#233; itunes pour qu'il v&#233;rifie les podcasts toutes les heures, et j'ai lanc&#233; la derni&#232;re v&#233;rification &#224; 18H pile poil.

Donc tous les jours : 
- ical lance itunes &#224; 20H59
- itunes me r&#233;cup&#232;re mes podcasts &#224; 21H. 



En fait pas besoin d'automator, je suis totalement hors sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> podcasts importants


 
Tu peux préciser ce que tu entends par là?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ce que tu entends par là?



Hé ben ouais, je suis abonné à des podcasts importants pour mon boulot, parfaitement! 

La semaine dernière j'ai loupé Bernard Cottret qui parlait de Cromwell, par exemple,ben l'a fallu que j'enregistre l'archive en direct avec audio hijack parce que le podcast était plus dispo.
Hé ben c'est super chiant.


----------



## TheAxeEffect (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite passer toute ma phototèque en noir et blanc pour un projet, mais sans le faire une photo par une photo :love: (6000 photos, je risque d'avoir des crampes à la main)

Je recherche donc un script automator pour passer mes photos en noir et blanc. Je n'ai vu aucune piste pour le moment, ni même l'ombre d'une piste...

Auriez-vous une idée? (ou mieux, un processus tout fait?:rateau

Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mars 2007)

TheAxeEffect a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je souhaite passer toute ma phototèque en noir et blanc pour un projet, mais sans le faire une photo par une photo :love: (6000 photos, je risque d'avoir des crampes à la main)
> 
> ...


Graphic Converter devrait pouvoir réaliser cela avec son traitement par lot pas gratuit, mais pas excessivement cher non plus


----------



## TheAxeEffect (30 Mars 2007)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse. J'essaierai dès que je serai devant mon mac.

Sinon, j'ai peut être trouvé des processus qui pourront m'aider. Ce sont des processus photoshop ici ou là 

Je vous donnerai mes impressions sur ces processus...


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2007)

Un outil gratuit et tr&#232;s bien est XnView. Il fonctionne avec X11 ce qui en rebute plus d'un sur Mac  Mais il y a aussi son compagnon en ligne de commande, _nconvert_, qui est utilisable dans le Terminal mais, tout autant, dans Automator.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je connais mal automator et j'ai ne question

En fait je ne vis plus du tout chez mes parents mais de temps en temps je rentre chez eux (et oui je suis un "jeune"

et ils ont la freebox et j'adore regarder la télé depuis mon macbook par VLC
Le scrit que je voudrais réaliser serais:

ouvrir VLC
taper le raccourci, pomme + V
taper le texte :"http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u"
puis valider (av ec peut être une petite boite de dialogue pour savoir si oui ou non je veux faire ca

Ah et en faire une ptite app a mettre dans le dock ou dans un dossier


Merci de votre aide si qqun peux qque chose pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je connais mal automator et j'ai ne question
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Essaies plutot de :
Sauvegarder en liste de lecture  le flux de free avec vlc (menu "fichier"), faire en sorte que ce fichier ne s'ouvre qu'avec vlc ( voir les infos) . Tu le mets dans le dock et voila.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Janvier 2008)

Oui mais bon je voualis apprendre a uiliser automator moi 

merci quand même j'y avait pas pensé en plus alors que c'est tout bete


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui mais bon je voualis apprendre a uiliser automator moi
> 
> merci quand même j'y avait pas pensé en plus alors que c'est tout bete



OK, 
Sauvegarder le flux avec vlc comme liste de lecture "m3u" dans un endroit ou il ne sera plus deplacé.
Ouvrir Automator
Selectionner les actions du finder dans la bibliotheque puis glisser les deux actions suivantes à droite:

Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués. 
Ajouter la liste de lecture precedemment crée.

Ouvrir les éléments du Finder.
Garder "application par defaut" site le fichier .m3u s'ouvre avec vlc.
Si il s'ouvre avec itunes par defaut, alors choisir "vlc" bien sur.

Sauvegarder  sous ....
Choisir un nom et une destination
Choisir application comme type de fichier
Voila.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Janvier 2008)

merci !


----------



## papameca (26 Mars 2008)

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur automator, il me semble que ce peut être une solution efficace pour plusieurs utilisateurs d'iWeb, qui n'utilisent pas .Mac.

En effet, quand on publie dans un dossier, tous les fichiers sont remis à jour, même ceux qui n'ont pas été modifiés. Résultat, tous les fichiers ont une nouvelle date et il devient impossible de trier les fichiers pour ne télécharger en ftp que les fichiers réellement modifiés.

Mon idée serait de renommer le dossier actuel sous un autre nom avant de le modifier, puis de comparer les contenus des fichiers des deux dossiers (ceux générés par "Publier dans un dossier" AVANT ET APR7S MODIFICATION) pour déterminer ceux qui ont été réellement modifiés. 
Le contrôle de la somme de contrôle doit d'ailleurs être suffisant, sauf si cette somme est modifiée en changeant la date du fichier.

Ainsi, on pourrait savoir exactement quels fichiers nécessittent réellement un upload chez l'hébergeur.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'outil pour comparer le contenu de deux fichiers. Est ce que quelqu'un saurait faire un script pour çà ??


----------



## dbqp (14 Avril 2008)

88 aux Stations

Est-ce-qu'il est possible de changer l'icône d'un Workflow ?


----------



## giga64 (14 Avril 2008)

dbqp a dit:


> 88 aux Stations
> 
> Est-ce-qu'il est possible de changer l'icône d'un Workflow ?



Oui, il semblerait... 

Tuto vidéo Rhino-Mac pour changer manuellement une icône - ça marche aussi pour un Workflow - le lien pointe directement vers la vidéo...

Merci à *MamaCass* 

Au plaisir *dbqp*


----------



## dbqp (15 Avril 2008)

Vraiment bien : Copier / Coller Icône de la fenêtre d'infos d'un Doc Téléchargé (coin Sup Gauche)
Mais : si jamais Ton petit coeur faisait joli dans l'Dock ; Comment s'ke c'est possible :
Les images ont l'icône de leur application et c'est une image que je veux comme icône
C'est t'être l'format... mais sais pas faire .:.
Merci pour ta réponse.. et, un pirate, c'est bien aussi..


----------



## giga64 (15 Avril 2008)

dbqp a dit:


> Vraiment bien : Copier / Coller Icône de la fenêtre d'infos d'un Doc Téléchargé (coin Sup Gauche)
> Mais : si jamais Ton petit coeur faisait joli dans l'Dock ; Comment s'ke c'est possible :
> Les images ont l'icône de leur application et c'est une image que je veux comme icône
> C'est t'être l'format... mais sais pas faire .:.
> Merci pour ta réponse.. et, un pirate, c'est bien aussi..



Bon, je n'ai pas tout compris à ce que tu racontes...  

Les icônes sont au format *icns*. Si tu veux créer des icônes personnalisées à partir de tes propres images tu peux utiliser Img2icns.

Un peu de lecture sur les différentes solutions pour faire ses icônes soi-même : sur le site Cocoricones...

@+ 

PS : mes excuses aux habitués du fil pour le léger hors-sujet :rateau:


----------



## dbqp (16 Avril 2008)

Désolé de faire des noeuds sur le fil...Merci pour l'aiguillage : c'est pile au poil
Respect J'ga §


----------



## omni (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai posté dans le fil applications mais sans réponse... Alors je tente ma chance :
Je voudrais créer un processus qui me permette d'enregistrer AUTOMATIQUEMENT les pièces jointes d'un expéditeur dans un dossier particulier.
J'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas ???
Ci-joint ce que j'ai fait : Merci à vous


----------



## Makhno (11 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous ! 

Deux petites choses... 
Je me suis créé deux processus vachement pratiques... Les deux sont "enregistrés sous", sous forme d'application.

Un qui m'ouvre mes applications classique quand je vais sur le net (ffox, rss, mail) que je ne veux pas en ouverture au démarrage, je ne m'en sers pas forcément tous les jours (internet n'est pas encore partout...)

Puis j'ai pensé à un processus qui ferme tout : je le lance par spotlight, entrée, et boum tout est fermé. Le truc, c'est que j'ai rajouté "ajuster le volume" et coché dans options la case afficher si exécuté. Et là boum, un truc bizarre... qui n'a pas lieu si cette case n'est pas cochée... 
Dans les deux cas, bug ou pas, le son est coupé. 

Je vous mets les screenshot de mes processus si ça intéresse et l'écran du "bug"...

Et le must serait... de pouvoir rajouter à la fin l'extinction de l'ordi... J'ai pas vu d'action automator pour cela. On peut le faire avec une commande dans un script ?


----------



## Makhno (11 Mai 2008)

Peux pas éditer mon précédent message... 

Quelle action on pourrait mettre aussi pour éjecter tous les disques durs externes ?


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2008)

omni a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai posté dans le fil applications mais sans réponse... Alors je tente ma chance :
> Je voudrais créer un processus qui me permette d'enregistrer AUTOMATIQUEMENT les pièces jointes d'un expéditeur dans un dossier particulier.
> ...


Mieux vaudrait le faire directement dans Mail, en appelant un AppleScript plutôt qu'un binaire Automator [trop lourd].
Pour autant, avec Tiger, un bug empêchait les AppleScripts de bien fonctionner dans les règles de Mail : peut-être qu'avec Leopard cela marchera-t-il mieux ?


----------



## laurent delvaux (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 
je suis novice... quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire en langage simple ce que fait Automator, à quoi il sert...  un lien? une page dans cette discussion??
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2008)

laurent delvaux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis novice... quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire en langage simple ce que fait Automator, à quoi il sert...  un lien? une page dans cette discussion??
> Merci


Déjà l'ouvrir et aller dans son aide (le menu en haut à droite) ça te donnera des idées  

Bonjour au fait


----------



## Absolutphot (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Question simple de débutant...

Après avoir longtemps cherché comment résoudre un problème de profile colorimétrique pour le web, j'ai trouvé une solution qui passe non par Photoshop mais par GraphicConverter. 

Comme il me faut maintenant l'appliquer à une grosse bibliothèque de photos je souhaiterais l'intégrer à mon premier flux automator.

L'action ultra simple dont j'ai besoin ne figure pas dans la liste des 4 proposées par défaut pour GC...faut-il alors que j'apprenne l'AppleScript? (il s'agit seulement d'ouvrir le fichier sous GC, et de l'enregistrer en cochant 2 options de la fenêtre d'enregistrement)

Je confesse être sous mac depuis 10 ans mais ne m'être jamais penché sur l'Apple script...

Je précise n'avoir trouvé aucune action pouvant m'aider sur AutomatorWorld.

Je remercie d'avance la bonne âme pouvant m'aider

Axel


----------



## Folken (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

En parcourant ces pages je me suis aperçu de la puissance d'Automator. De ce fait, j'ai tenté de créer une application semblable à celle expliquée ici : 



raspa a dit:


> A une heure précise, le matin, mon powerbook démarre (ou sort de sa veille). 1 mn après un processus automator est lancé automatiquement par iCal, voici ce qu'il fait :
> Il règle le volume sonore de la bécane à un niveau "idéal" pour le matin
> Il règle le niveau de iTunes au même niveau idéal pour moi..
> Il lance un morceau au hasard dans ma playlist "Morning" (douuuucement :sleep: )
> ...




Seulement je n'arrive pas à tout faire. Mon processus se lance à 8h le matin, puis règle le son d'iTune, lance la lecture d'une playlist et m'ouvre Mail en relevant mon courriel. Seulement je n'arrive pas à lui faire afficher les nouveaux courriel ni à lui faire afficher le programme de la journée via iCal.

Voici ce que donne mon processus actuellement : 




Comme on peut le voir je suis obligé de passer par un autre processus pour commander l'ouverture de Mail. Et même en passant par cette technique, je n'arrive pas à faire ce que je veux pour iCal...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## estomak (19 Juin 2008)

si je peux me permettre une question, je galere comme un malade a essayer de configurer une action sur automator!
je voudrais créer un fichier word sur le bureau et quand je me ballade sur mes dévédés pleins de fichiers textes, en rapatrier à la volée sur ce fichier texte du bureau! ( éviter de devoir ouvrir chaque fichier, puis de faire copier coller, sur mon  fichier du bureau).
mais alors! c'est une vraie galère.
je vous demande votre aide apres avoir essayé de comprendre via des sites comme celui ci
débuter sur mac: Automator, rien de ce que je fais n'a marché.
Entre obtenir fichier texte, selectionner texte, insérer contenu dans un fichier textes et ctra, je sais plus quoi faire.
bref, j'galere quoi!
lol


----------



## romac (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour , 

j'aimerais créer une page web de photo a partir d'automator , la même page web que l'on obtient en utilisant la fonction exporter page web ds iphoto ; Je ne veut surtout pas d'iweb .

Je ne trouve pas le module d'automator adéquate ,


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juin 2008)

romac a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> j'aimerais créer une page web de photo a partir d'automator , la même page web que l'on obtient en utilisant la fonction exporter page web ds iphoto ; Je ne veut surtout pas d'iweb .
> 
> Je ne trouve pas le module d'automator adéquate ,


Heu, je crois que tu te trompes d'outil... BannerZest peut-être...


----------



## ambrine (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

je souhaiterais deux processus qui modifierait les fréquences de la carte graphique en utilisant dans "Préférences Systèmes" le panneau ATIccelerator;

- un premier pour augmenter les fréquences à des valeurs prédéterminées.
- un second pour revenir aux fréquences d'origines de la carte.

A votre bon coeur MadameMadame :rose:


----------



## Psycho_fls (28 Juillet 2008)

'Jour tout le monde !

Automator j'ai vraiment du mal. Je suis en train de bidouiller un processus qui me lancerait iTunes la matin à 7:05, tout en douceur. Jusque là pas compliqué :

Je demande à automator de récupérer les morceaux de la liste, de régler le volume et de lire la liste aléatoirement.
J'enregistre tout ça comme application et je créée un événement dans iCal, début 7h05, répétition du lundi au vendredi.

Mais comment faire pour dire à iCal qu'il doit exécuter mon application ?

Merci d'avance


PS : Personne qui aurait un script "Ouverture des paupières et démarrage de la cafetière" par hasard ?


----------



## Psycho_fls (28 Juillet 2008)

Bon,

J'ai trouvé pour iCal et automator.

Me reste plus qu'à me lancer dans des scripts plus complexes


----------



## Doctor who (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaite envoyer vers DevonThink Pro tous les élément contenus dans un dossier dont les extensions contiennent htm, pdf et doc via l'action "filtrer les éléments du Finder". J'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de réaliser ça simultanément, et j'ai donc créé un workflow pour chaque extension. Avez-vous une idée pour que je puisse grouper ces actions ?
Merci !


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment retirer un module du menu contextuel (click droit) après l'avoir enregistré comme module du finder ? Chez moi impossible ...
> ...



 j'ai pas trouvé ma réponse...   quelqu'un sait comment retirer une action du menu contextuel?    EDIT: c'est bon j'ai trouvé: bibliothèque> workflows > delete


----------



## Makhno (11 Novembre 2008)

Et oui, tout est toujours bien rangé sur un mac !!


----------



## LeProf (22 Mars 2009)

je souhaite me mettre à automator mais comme je suis novice j'ai déjà un problème !!

Quand je lance automator pour créer un processus, dans la bibliothèque des actions du finder, je ne trouve pas l'action: Lancer une application ??? pourtant, j'ai vu cette action présente dans pas mal de tutos vidéos, et il me semble que c'est quand même une action de base importante.....

Pourquoi cette action n'est-elle pas présente sur mon mac ?
Sinon, comment faire pour qu'au démarrage d'un processus d'automator, je puisse lancer une application particulière ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## BS0D (22 Mars 2009)

Salut, 

tu as un champ de recherche pour les actions dans automator ... très pratique quand tu trouves pas quelque chose 

Voir la pièce jointe 20431


----------



## LeProf (22 Mars 2009)

Oui je sais merci ... mais cela m'aide pas ...

Dans les tutos ou screens que j'ai vu, il y a plein d'action en plus que moi je n'ai pas ???!!!

Sinon, j'ai réussi à faire ouvrir une application en lançant un script.
Donc je crois que je vais m'orienter vers l'utilisation d'un script soit seul, soit contenant des processus automator.


----------



## babaouls (23 Avril 2009)

bonjour,
l'autre jour, j'ai voulu essayer automator pour voir et pourquoi pas avec plus d'expérience me personnaliser (un peu) mon OS mais j'ai eu un problème quand j'ai voulu faire des action de dossier, je ne sais pas comment les activer... en cherchant j'ai vu que c'était dans le menu contextuelle mais je ne le trouve pas et automator non plus n'apparaît pas le menu contextuelle... svp aidez moi je ne vois pas comment faire
(je suis sous léopard)


----------



## BS0D (23 Avril 2009)

clic droit > onglet "Plus" > Configurer les actions de dossier


----------



## babaouls (24 Avril 2009)

et oui mais depuis quelques temps ça a disparu... au début je l'avais et depuis que je veux m'en servir ba il y est plus !!! 
et pareil, le sous menu automator a disparu lui aussi...


----------



## babaouls (10 Mai 2009)

petit up... personne pour répondre a mon petit problème???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

babaouls a dit:


> petit up... personne pour répondre a mon petit problème???



Vérifie que tu as bien ces plug-ins dans le dossier "/*Système/Bibliothèque/Contextual Menu Items*" :
AutomatorCMM.plugin
FolderActionsMenu.plugin

On peut aussi configurer les actions de dossier avec l'application "*Utilitaire AppleScript*".


----------



## babaouls (11 Mai 2009)

merci de ta réponse et en effet je n'ai pas ces 2 plug-in.... pourrais tu me les envoyer stp?? parce que des plug-in système sa doit pas être facile à trouver...


----------



## ikeke (11 Mai 2009)

Ma première action de dossier.
Ce qu'elle fait: dès qu'un fichier dont l'extension nzb est mis dans un dossier, le fichier est alors ouvert provoquant ainsi le lancement du client Newsgroup et la récupération des posts correspondants. Enfin, le fichier nzb est envoyé à la corbeille afin d'éviter de polluer le dossier.




Click for full size


----------



## Kiyoshi (11 Mai 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Ma première action de dossier.
> Ce qu'elle fait: dès qu'un fichier dont l'extension nzb est mis dans un dossier, le fichier est alors ouvert provoquant ainsi le lancement du client Newsgroup et la récupération des posts correspondants. Enfin, le fichier nzb est envoyé à la corbeille afin d'éviter de polluer le dossier.
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas mal du tout ça Ikeke, ca me serait bien utile...et par curisité qu'elle est le logiciel que tu utilise pour les newsgroups ?

Merci !


----------



## FlnY (12 Mai 2009)

bonjour a tous 

je viens de decouvrir automator qui m'a l'air vraiment pas mal je commence a comprendre comment l'on automatise des scripts mais ce que j'aimerai c'est que ces scripts puissent s'ouvrir lorsque j'allume mon macbook

comment puis je realiser une telle operation ?

merci


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Préférences système > Comptes > Ouverture au démarrage ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Mai 2009)

et est ce que l'on peux faire en sorte que le mac s'allume a une certaine erreur tout seul ?


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2009)

Lapsus ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Mai 2009)

je recommence , pardon , je ne m'etais pas relu
j'aimerais savoir si sous automator il y'aurai un script qui fasse en sorte que le mac s'allume tout seul a une heure precise tout executant un script qui lui aurai ordonné d 'executer


----------



## Kiyoshi (12 Mai 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> je recommence , pardon , je ne m'etais pas relu
> j'aimerais savoir si sous automator il y'aurai un script qui fasse en sorte que le mac s'allume tout seul a une heure precise tout executant un script qui lui aurai ordonné d 'executer



Regarde dans les préférences système, "Economiseur d'énergie" et en bas à droite tu as "Programmer"

A+


----------



## ikeke (20 Mai 2009)

Kiyoshi a dit:


> C'est pas mal du tout ça Ikeke, ca me serait bien utile...et par curisité qu'elle est le logiciel que tu utilise pour les newsgroups ?
> 
> Merci !



Désolé pour le retard dans ma réponse, je viens juste de voir ton message.
Comme client de News j'utilise Unison


----------



## Robban974 (29 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous j'ai un petit soucis avec automator. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui remercie d'avance ! 
Mon problème est le suivant : 
J'essaye de convertir un fichier au format .mov en .flv grâce a l'action de dossier en utilisant le logciel ffmpegX.
En faite lorsque je glisse mon fichier .mov il m'execute le logiciel, mais moi j'aimerai avoir une propriété qui me lance ffmpeg, qui me mette dans la selection la video que je viens de glisser à l'intérieur et qu'ils me cochent déjà le format de sortie à savoir .flv
Car moi je dois le faire manuellement. 

je veux que lorsque que je glisse mon fichier .mov il me convertisse directement sans que je n'ai a touché a quoi que se soit. 

Merci !


----------



## BS0D (29 Mai 2009)

Robban974 a dit:


> Car moi je dois le faire manuellement.
> 
> je veux que lorsque que je glisse mon fichier .mov il me convertisse directement sans que je n'ai a touché a quoi que se soit.


le mieux serait d'ajouter une action *applescript* faite par toi meme pour régler les histoires de format etc... mais je sais pas si FFmpegX est scriptable pour faire ça.


----------



## Robban974 (29 Mai 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> le mieux serait d'ajouter une action *applescript* faite par toi meme pour régler les histoires de format etc... mais je sais pas si FFmpegX est scriptable pour faire ça.



Merci de ta réponse .
Cependant je ne comprend pas comment utiliser cette action, je n'ai encore jamais touché.
On dirait qu'il faut que je tappe du code. Je cherche un peu de doc sur le net pendant ce temps.

A bientôt


----------



## BS0D (29 Mai 2009)

Robban974 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse .
> Cependant je ne comprend pas comment utiliser cette action, je n'ai encore jamais touché.
> On dirait qu'il faut que je tappe du code. Je cherche un peu de doc sur le net pendant ce temps.
> 
> A bientôt



Oui, AppleScript c'est pas une action c'est un langage de programmation (si on peut appeler ça comme ça, parce que ça peut être puissant mais c'est ultra simplifié).
Tu peux faire des trucs super sympa avec ce langage. Par exemple, moi j'ai développé ça :

C'est pas dur à utiliser, mais comme tout langage de programmation ça demande du temps et de la patience avant une prise en main efficace.

Ceci, avant de te lancer là dedans, vérifie que FFmpgx soit bien scriptable... j'en suis pas sûr!

EDIT | tiens, j'ai trouvé ce lien pour toi en anlgais : http://www.gregwalsh.com/articles/applescript_flv.htm


----------



## Robban974 (1 Juin 2009)

Desolé du retard... j'étais en week end !
Merci beaucoup de ta réponse BS0D je vais voir ça tout de suite !
Je te tiens au courant si j'ai besoin d'aide 

Ps : je t'ai envoyé un message BS0D.


----------



## Robban974 (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
est ce qu'il est possible de modifier un fichier au format .action afin d'y modifier quelque propriétés ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Robban974 (7 Juin 2009)

Up svp c'est assez urgent ..


----------



## BS0D (7 Juin 2009)

Robban974 a dit:


> Up svp c'est assez urgent ..


 
http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/modifier-action-automator-265648.html

t'en as pas marre de faire des posts en double? et de demander le meme truc dans deux fils différents?

si t'as pas de réponse, c'est peut etre tout simplement pas possible. 
et tu peux aussi agir comme un grand et trouver une alternative toi meme, à savoir comme on te l'a conseillé : 

- Xcode
- Applescript (éditeur de scripts, Applescript Studio ...)

automator c'est pas non plus la réponse à tout, même si c'est facile...


----------



## Robban974 (8 Juin 2009)

lol ok dsl


----------



## Fìx (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Hier, j'ai découvert les joies d'Automator... et me suis créé une petite action à laquelle j'avais songé depuis longtemps :

Jusqu'alors, manuellement, je rajoutais à la fin de chaque nouveau dossier reçu, le mois et l'année correspondant à la date de réception et surtout de réalisation du dossier (c'est pour le travail)...

Ce qui prenait la forme : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai réussi à créer très facilement _[Fier! lol^^]_ une action automator qui me met cette forme : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici l'action :






Alors j'ai trois questions :

1 - Est il possible de créer un processus me permettant de mettre le format (MOIS 2009) en toutes lettres (pour le mois) comme je le faisais avant?

2 - J'ai enregistré mon action en "Application"... ai-je bien fait?... 

3 - Et pourquoi suis je obligé de glisser mon dossier sur l'icône de mon application pour que ça fonctionne? (parce que je m'imaginais qu'il aurait fallu faire une sélection de un ou plusieurs dossiers, puis de simplement cliquer sur l'icône de mon application pour que le tour soit joué)


Merci de vos réponses!  (en espérant n'ennuyer personne... :rose: ... ça chauffe plus haut à c'que j'vois! :sick:  )


----------



## BS0D (11 Juin 2009)

Hello, 

ce que tu as créé s'appelle un "droplet", c'est à dire qu'il faut dropper (faire glisser) les éléments sur lesquels tu veux appliquer l'action dessus. Ca marche pareil sauf que tu n'as pas la fenetre de séléction manuelle en gros. 

si tu veux, tu peux aussi enregistrer ton action en tant que module pour pouvoir la lancer à partir du menu clic droit > plus ... > automator. 

tu peux modifier ton action pour qu'elle te demande de séléctionner tes éléments à partir d'une fenetre de prompt (rajoute un truc style "*demander* les éléments du Finder").

autrement, tu as la possibilité de faire un tout petit script Applescript qui serait encore plus pratique pour toi, mais c'est un peu plus de temps à passer 

voilà


----------



## Fìx (11 Juin 2009)

Ok ok! Bah bien le merci!  ... J'vais me servir de tes informations pour améliorer mon truc!^^

Apple Script, j'rechigne un peu pour l'instant à m'lancer là dedans... mais ça viendra... (ceslinstinct m'a déjà fait la démonstration des possibilités de cette bête... et ça donne méchamment envie! :love: )

Plus besoin que de temps et de patiente maintenant pour m'y mettre! :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Juin 2009)

hello !

j'aimerais créer un script qui permette de copier un fichier contenu dans une image disque, et  le coller dans un dossier de ma "maison", ceci bien sûr sans avoir à monter l'image disque à chaque fois (comme on est obligé de le faire si on fait ça "à la main")...c'est possible ?

merci si vous avez la solution...


----------



## kebogamin (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un NAS et, via automator (+ un glisser du volume dans "préférences système - comptes - ouverture"), je parviens à monter automatiquement le volume dans le finder à l'ouverture du mac *merci au forum*.
Seul hic, la fenêtre automator reste ouverte et il m'ouvre deux fenêtres du finder.
Ma question est donc la suivante (elle est double finalement) :
Comment dire à automator de fermer sa fenêtre une fois qu'il en a terminé?
Comment inclure dans automator l'instruction qu'il ferme une des deux fenêtres du finder?

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!

Bernard


----------



## kensama (1 Avril 2010)

Voilà, c'est la premiére fois que découvre automator, depuis que j'ai mon Mac.

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un, pourrait m'aider sur le problème suivant:



Je voudrais me simplifier la tâche quand je veux écrire des articles sur un Blog d'un site de JV.

Pour cela j'ai besoin d'un script qui me demande, le domaine hôte du fichier (espace perso free par exemple) où j'héberge mes fichiers, ainsi que son chemin d'accès (en fonction de dossiers et sous dossiers, puis le nom de fichier. Ce ne seront principalement que des fichiers images, type png, jpg, etc.... De plus il y aura des balises HTML à ajouter.

De là je voudrais que le script me demande si c'est le fichier est un HD ou Small.

Dans le cas d'un fichier Small le script doit renvoyer une adresse url de type:

          [*img]http://nom de domaine hôte/dossier/sous dossier (si il y a lieu)/nom du fichier Small[/img*]


Dans le cas d'un fichier HD:


[*url=http://nom de domaine hôte/dossier/sous dossier (si il y a lieu)/nom du fichier HD][img*]http://nom de domaine hôte/dossier/sous dossier (si il y a lieu)/nom du fichier Small[/img*][/url*]


Est-ce que cela est possible????

PS: les astérisques sont là pour visualiser le type d'url.


----------



## Hugo79 (3 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je découvre depuis 2 semaines Automator mais je n'arrive pas à faire une action incroyablement simple mais difficile à trouver ou appliquer :

Comment basculer d'une application active vers Finder (alors qu'il est possible de lancer l'application ou basculer vers celui-ci si déjà ouvert) ?

Sinon, comment ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre Finder sans distinction de dossier lorsque je suis dans une telle application (bref comme basculer vers Finder puis "Cmd - N" dans Finder) ?

J'ai cherché cet action dans la bibliothèque des actions même plus dans les variables mais ca ne passe pas.  :hein:
Il y a une chose possible mais pas efficace : "Enregistrer" dans Automator oui mais quand je laisse les applications ouvertes, le dock s'élargit et l'icone du Finder s'est décalé vers la gauche ce qui a fait rater le pointeur enregistré... Oui c'est loupé mais bon ce n'est pas "réellement" intuitif...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## two (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
pour ton finder "cmd - n" :
ouvre l'éditeur applescript et colle ce qui suit dans la fenêtre

```
tell application "Finder"
    activate
    tell application "System Events"
        keystroke "n" using command down
    end tell
end tell
```
puis "cmd - s" et dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre spécifie "application" en face de "format de fichier".


----------



## Bétélgeuse (4 Avril 2010)

Mon point de vue sur Automator
Je suis de longue date un utilisateur de cette application , lorsqu'on a réalisé son premier processus c'est de l'intuitif et du répétitif , cependant je dois reconnaitre que le concept est trés loin d'etre convivial pour ne pas dire rébarbatif , y avait t'il une impossibilité pour créer et finaliser un processus autre qu'une usine a gaz , sur une seule et meme fenetre avec liens dédiés ?


----------



## Hugo79 (5 Avril 2010)

two a dit:


> Bonjour,
> pour ton finder "cmd - n" :
> ouvre l'éditeur applescript et colle ce qui suit dans la fenêtre
> 
> ...



Merci Beaucoup !
Cela me donne beaucoup de temps pour mes différents executions automatiques !!!
THKS !


----------



## lesims1000 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

je viens de découvrir se que pouvais faire automator, je cherche à créer une suite de processus pour pouvoir démarrer "sopcast".

pour sa il faut : 

- ouvrir l'application "crossover"  ===> sa c'est ok
- quant je suis dans crossover, dans la barre d'édition cliquer sur "sopcast"  ====> je suis bloqué à partir de là....
(ouverture de sopcast)
- ensuite il faut que j'entre une url
- et ok

se qui me pose problème c'est la façon de naviguer dans les menu d'une application avec automator.

avez vous une idée ??

P.S: j'ai essayé de faire "enregister le curseur" pour qu'automator reproduise se que fait ma souris, mais sa ne fonctionne pas..


----------



## lesims1000 (9 Avril 2010)

personne à une petite idée ??!!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (10 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part je planche sans succés pour créer le processus suivant :
1) Dans Mail
2) Afficher sur le bureau les messages entrant 
3) Toutes les heures

Bon courage ... mais est ce tout simplement possible ?


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2010)

Sur le bureau de Mac OS X ? Mieux vaudrait essayer de le faire avec Geektool.

Quant à Sopcast : je doute que les applications lancées à l'aide de CrossOver soient automatisables de cette manière.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (11 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Sur le bureau de Mac OS X ? Mieux vaudrait essayer de le faire avec Geektool.
> 
> Quant à Sopcast : je doute que les applications lancées à l'aide de CrossOver soient automatisables de cette manière.



Merçi pour la réponse , je vais essayer ...


----------



## SKYHIGH444 (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour. 

J'utilise très rarement automator et j'espère qu'ici quelqu'un saura m'aider.

Je désire renommer des fichiers (.jpg par exemple) en renommant d'après le nom de leur dossier, mais à partir d'un dossier supérieur dans la hiérarchie.

Je m'explique : 

Principe : Dans un Dossier D, j'ai des sous-dossiers DD, qui contiennent eux-mêmes des sous-sous-dossiers DDD, qui contiennent chacun quelques fichiers (.jpg par exemple) aux noms disparates.
- Peut-on (avec automator ou un autre utilitaire - mais j'ai bien cherché et je n'arrive à rien), à partir d'un dossier D ou des sous-dossiers DD, sans en extraire les fichiers bien sûr, renommer tous les fichiers d'après le nom du dossier dans lequel ils sont contenus sous la forme, DDDa 1.jpg, DDDa 2.jpg...DDDb 1.jpg, DDDb 2.jpg, DDDb 3.jpg... DDDz 1.jpg, etc... ?
- Sans le même processus peut-ont tous les extraire de leurs sous-sous-dossiers pour les regrouper tous dans le sous-dossier DD supérieur ?
-Enfin, comment rendre ce processus automatique pour tout nouveau sous-sous-dossier DDD ou sous-dossier DD qui serait ajouté à ce dossier D dans l'avenir ?

Exemple : D (élèves) , DD (années), DDD (noms : Antoine, Béa, Chris...), Fichiers : ex. : Antoine Dupont (Antoine mer.jpg + Ant. 00345.jpg + Antoine D. DHr45i.jpg + A.D. 555.jpg), Béa Durand (B.D. A.jpg + Béa 003.jpg + B. Durand 335.jpg...), etc...
Et je voudrais obtenir dans un fichier unique DDD : Antoine Dupont 1.jpg + Antoine Dupont 2.jpg + Antoine Dupont 3.jpg + Béatrice Durand 1.jpg + Béatrice Durand 2.jpg, etc...

J'ai été long, mais çà doit être clair !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juin 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à créer correctement une action automator. 

Voilà le top. Je scan mes BDs pour les lire dans ComicBookLover et ComicZeal sur mon iPad.

Je range les JPG dans un dossier.

Puis je fais cette action :
1) je crée une archive du dossier
2) je renomme l'extension de .zip en .cbz
3) je supprime le dossier
4) je recommence avec un autre dossier

Comment traduire cette action répétitive en workflow automator ?


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)

Ça ça a l'air de fonctionner :











Même si ça pourrait certainement être épuré! :rateau: 


En tout cas, elle consiste à créer une archive de tous les éléments se trouvant dans le dossier "ACTION CBZ" que j'ai créé (sur le bureau, mais pourquoi pas dans tes documents), elle renomme le .zip en .cbz, elle déplace le .cbz sur le bureau et elle jette à la corbeille tous les éléments restants dans le dossier CBZ.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juin 2010)

Merci ! 

Et ça peut traiter plusieurs dossiers d'affilé ou je dois répéter la manoeuvre pour chaque dossier ?


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Et ça peut traiter plusieurs dossiers d'affilé ou je dois répéter la manoeuvre pour chaque dossier ?



Bah t'as plusieurs solutions... 

Là, sur l'action que je t'ai donnée, ça ne concerne qu'un seul dossier tampon appelé : ACTION CBX. Tu mets des éléments dedans, et quand tu lanceras l'action, ça créera ton fichier compressé sur le bureau avec tous les éléments qui se trouvaient dans ce dossier, puis ça les jettera à la corbeille.

Mais on peut le faire différemment. 

Par exemple :

Demander à ce qu'au départ de l'action, automator te demande de choisir des fichiers ou des dossiers dans le Finder à copier dans le dossier ACTION CBX. Ensuite, deux façon de faire :


Les déplacer réellement dans ce dossier >> Créer le .cbz >> détruire les fichiers
Les copier dans ce dossier >> Créer le .cbz >> détruire les copies

Donc oui, tu peux te débrouiller pour faire avec plusieurs dossiers en même temps. Problème : tu n'auras pas UN fichier compressé par dossier, mais un fichier compressé pour tous les éléments qui se trouvaient là...

J't'ai fait l'action enregistrée en .app ici...

C'est celle qui copie les fichiers d'origine (la solution 2)... donc rien à craindre pour tes documents  

Avant tout, il faut que tu crées un dossier "ACTION CBZ" dans ton dossier "Maison>>Documents". (c'est le chemin que j'lui ai donné avec CE nom précis)

Ensuite lance l'action et regarde si ça te convient.  Sinon revient expliquer c'qui te gêne...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

voila un moment que je tente de trouver une maniere de transformer un paquet d' images en un doc pdf.
APERCU faisait ca sous Leo (avec SL je sais plus si ca marche mais y avais un loup) mais chuis pas fan des bandes blanches que ca met autour des photos dans le pdf.
J'ai pas trouvé de soft gratuit pour ca (j'ai peu cherché mais si vous en connaissez de bons, dites toujours ...).

Donc voila, j'ai tenté avec Automator. Avec l' aide d' un tuto deja fait, puis quelques modifs et les conseils du podcast DebuterSurMac pour Automator SL, j'ai fait un service comme ca (voir photo).
Voir la pièce jointe 31521

Le tout sauvegardé sous un service nommé "Creer un pdf a partir des images selectionnées".

Ca marche impec. Vous selectionnez les images, puis clic-droit, allez sur "Creer un pdf a partir des images selectionnées" (c' est aussi accessible depuis les services Finder) et voila. Le PDF realisé se trouve dans le dossier des images.

J'ai tellement galeré que ca me fait plaisir de vous le montrer si ca en interesse 

2 trucs que j'ai pas reussi a faire (si ya des pros dasn le coin):
- j'ai cree un premier service pour test que je veux enlever. Ou est-ce que je vais pour le virer de ma liste de services?
- y avait une option (dans le tuto original que j'ai modifié) pour reduire la taille des images selon le niveau de compression a choisir mais ca marchait pas. Si vous savez comment ajouter ca a mon service, ca serait cool.

ciao
MG


----------



## jems73 (10 Août 2010)

Salut à tous ... 

De mon coté je cherche a utiliser automator pour faire un envoie de mail ( genre newletters) à mes clients via mon carnet d'adresse... 


Mais je n'y arrive pas ... est ce que quelqu'un d'entre vous serais susceptible de m'aider ... :mouais:

Merci


----------

